# Book Clubs



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, I thought I'd celebrate my 1000 post by offering up the idea of Book Club threads.  Is anyone interested in this?  Does it seem like a good idea?  My thought is that someone could propose a book to be read, or a series. (That would automatically make them the leader, LOL, unless they can con someone else into it.)  Others would join.  And of course, Kindleboards being what they are, more people would keep joining in!  Topics would be Book Club - Dead Witch Walking, for example.

I've never actually done a book club, but I would imagine that there would be some kind of schedule and questions for everyone to ponder?  I mean you wouldn't want to be discussing chapter 10 if most of the group is still on chapter 2?  There would be a WHOLE lot of spoiler code!  Is this something people would be interested in?  Would it work?  What books would people want to propose?

Betsy


----------



## Angela

I think this is a wonderful idea Betsy. I have been in a book club before, but I am not sure how it would work in this format. It won't be like we are sitting around a table and chatting.  Anyway, generally a book is decided on and a set number of chapters are read each week with a day designated where you discuss what you have read. As soon as I have finished The Princess Bride, I would love to be a part of one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> I think this is a wonderful idea Betsy. I have been in a book club before, but I am not sure how it would work in this format. It won't be like we are sitting around a table and chatting. Anyway, generally a book is decided on and a set number of chapters are read each week with a day designated where you discuss what you have read. As soon as I have finished The Princess Bride, I would love to be a part of one.


Gee, seems to me like we're all pretty much sitting around a table chatting...LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Tris

Hey I wanna join too!   Only...how would it work?  I've never been part of a book club before.



Tris


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gee, seems to me like we're all pretty much sitting around a table chatting...LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Sometimes... when the boards aren't overly busy, it is almost like chatting. Other times, and I don't know if it is board traffic or my internet service, but posting and replies can be kinda slow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tris said:


> Hey I wanna join too!  Only...how would it work? I've never been part of a book club before.
> 
> Tris


Beats me. We're going to make it up as we go along--my philosophy of life.

Betsy


----------



## Angela

It will definitely need someone (or several someones) to step up and take the lead for a group. That person would be the leader of the weekly discussion. A book would be chosen (generally it is chosen by the leader, but could be mutually agreed upon. A start date would be designated with the number of chapters to be read each week. A day and time would be set for the weekly meeting. Sometimes the leader leads/directs all discussion, or you can have a different person each week be in charge of leading. That shoud be decided before group begins. That is pretty much it.


----------



## Angela

To start I would think a topic is posted with the name of the book and when it is to start and possibly a poll as to best time of day/day of week for discussion. You really wouldn't want posting to take place on this thread until the group begins. It is important that everyone stay on the same chapters so that there is no risk of spoilers. Ideally you would want to do this in a chat room by invitation only instead of posting and replying, but we might be able to make it work. We might have to experiment to see how it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's worth a try.  Doing it by thread instead of by chat room might be a different twist but it might work.  Doesn't hurt to try...

We can put the Book Club date on the calendar, too, if Harvey lets us.  

I'm thinking that it might be a little different than a traditional book club, there could be more than one book club, with more than book being discussed at a time, depending on interest.  The Historical Romancers might want a different book than the VampLit group (although there would certainly be some who would be interested in both.

There might be Book Club:  Twilight  and Book Club:  The Princess Bride      and Book Club:  Hitchhiker's Guide 
all going on at the same time....

(obviously we're talking Books on Kindle here)

and while you might still have the schedule of several chapters a week or whatever, (locations on the Kindle), people wouldn't HAVE to all gather at the same time, would they?  We manage to bounce ideas and smart alec remarks off each other pretty well here without all being gathered at the same minute....

Frankly, I thought a lot of what was said, until it got to the point of beating a dead horse and off topic and a little personal, in the recent Twilight thread was the kind of discussion that would be good in a book club.  Hopefully, with each Book Club having a sort of leader, it could stay on topic a little better.

Anyway, just my thoughts...we can kick this around for awhile and then dive in!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bets I love that idea, I have always wanted to participate in a bookclub. I have no idea how they work. Do you think we could start after the holidays since we will all be so busy & that will allow time to discuss & work out the kinks? I would think there is someone on the forum that has participated in a book club that can guide us. I like the idea of having more than one book since we have different reading tastes.

Mystery Thriller
Sci Fi
Fantasy
Love/Romance (just a free suggestions)

Linda


----------



## Snapcat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it's worth a try. Doing it by thread instead of by chat room might be a different twist but it might work. Doesn't hurt to try...
> 
> We can put the Book Club date on the calendar, too, if Harvey lets us.
> 
> I'm thinking that it might be a little different than a traditional book club, there could be more than one book club, with more than book being discussed at a time, depending on interest. The Historical Romancers might want a different book than the VampLit group (although there would certainly be some who would be interested in both.
> 
> There might be Book Club: Twilight and Book Club: The Princess Bride and Book Club: Hitchhiker's Guide
> all going on at the same time....
> 
> (obviously we're talking Books on Kindle here)
> 
> and while you might still have the schedule of several chapters a week or whatever, (locations on the Kindle), people wouldn't HAVE to all gather at the same time, would they? We manage to bounce ideas and smart alec remarks off each other pretty well here without all being gathered at the same minute....
> 
> Frankly, I thought a lot of what was said, until it got to the point of beating a dead horse and off topic and a little personal, in the recent Twilight thread was the kind of discussion that would be good in a book club. Hopefully, with each Book Club having a sort of leader, it could stay on topic a little better.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts...we can kick this around for awhile and then dive in!


I love this idea! I also noticed a lot of the talk in the former Twilight thread had some good literary critcism and genre discussion - of course mixed with other stuff .

Anyway I have never been in a book club but I think it would work out fine. We don't all need to be on at the same time via a chat setting to discuss the book, it should work just fine in the message boards. I think we should just have a designated amount of time to discuss a specific chapter before we move onto the next. Like everyone read this chapter by such and such date, and that chapter is open for discussion until such and such date (or time), then move onto the next chapter. Discussion leader (I guess whoever suggested the book) could make sure important ideas are discussed or we don't get off topic. Or if we feel like it we could have a different person "lead" the discussion for each chapter.

I hope it works off. Its a shame that everyone is finishing the Princess Bride that would have been a good one to start!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Bets I love that idea, I have always wanted to participate in a bookclub. I have no idea how they work. Do you think we could start after the holidays since we will all be so busy & that will allow time to discuss & work out the kinks? I would think there is someone on the forum that has participated in a book club that can guide us. I like the idea of having more than one book since we have different reading tastes.
> 
> Mystery Thriller
> Sci Fi
> Fantasy
> Love/Romance (just a free suggestions)
> 
> Linda


After the holidays is good as there will quite a few new Kindlers, I think, and people with Amazon gift cards to spend. Plus it gives us time to figure this out.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We can designate three chapters a week.  Any more might scatter the discussion.  So, if we start on a Monday, read three chapters before the next Monday, then the discussion on those three chapters would be open until Sunday.  No spoiler tags needed because we'd all be reading and discussing the same chapters at the same time.  

There are many discussion question on the Internet for different books.  Some books even have discussion questions in the back.  I think I still have the questions for Outlander.  I'll have to check.  If I do, I'll be glad to start off with that.  I'll let you know.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think a Book Club is a fabulous idea. I'm all for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, I definitely agree there should be more than one club either  for different books or different genres.

I found my Outlander questions, if y'all would like to start out with that.

I would also suggest The Good Earth and To Kill a Mockingbird.  Even though we've all probably read those two, there is a lot to discuss and I'm sure we can find a discussion for them already set up like I have for Outlander.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Betsy, I definitely agree there should be more than one club either for different books or different genres.
> 
> I found my Outlander questions, if y'all would like to start out with that.
> 
> I would also suggest The Good Earth and To Kill a Mockingbird. Even though we've all probably read those two, there is a lot to discuss and I'm sure we can find a discussion for them already set up like I have for Outlander.


Do we want to only do books available on Kindle? Neither The Good Earth nor TKAM are available on Kindle right now.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do we want to only do books available on Kindle? Neither The Good Earth nor TKAM are available on Kindle right now.
> 
> Betsy


You're right. I forgot when I posted that. Maybe we could keep them in mind for when the happy day comes that they are Kindlized.


----------



## tc

I like others have not done a Book Club before.  If we do this once a week with a set number of chapters to read, well sounds doable to me.  Many are already reading more than one book at a time anyway.  I would like to be a part of one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I definitely vote for Kindle books only! We need a name too, don't you think?


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think this is a wonderful idea. 

Let me know how I can help. 

- We can definitely have any Book Club event dates appear on our forum calendar, for one thing. 
- And, I am researching an integrated chat capability that may lend itself well to a Book Club gathering, in addition to the forum threads associated with Book Clubs. 

On the latter, I'm still working on licensing terms and product selection, but I'll go on a limb and say that we'll have an integrated chat capability here within the next four weeks. 

Note: by "integrated chat", I mean a chat room capability that is embedded in our site. Ideally, it will be a situation where the chat room automatically recognizes your forum member name - and you won't have to re-log in when you get to the chat room.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

You continue to amaze me Harvey, the capability to chat would be awesome. I love it here, I love it here. Thanks for all your dedication and hard work!


----------



## sergirl

I love the idea of the book club, although I've never been in one, I always wanted to join one.  Oh and BTW Harvey You Rock!!


----------



## bkworm8it

I like the idea of a book club and reading three chapters in a week sounds very doable.  

Also I read the entire Outlander series, loved it! The first on is downloadable to kindle. I'm hoping the rest will be too so I can read them again. Made my whole family (ok all the women) read them!


----------



## Yollo

Very excited about this. I plan to be on board when this gets off the ground.


----------



## luvmy4brats

bkworm8it said:


> I like the idea of a book club and reading three chapters in a week sounds very doable.
> 
> Also I read the entire Outlander series, loved it! The first on is downloadable to kindle. I'm hoping the rest will be too so I can read them again. Made my whole family (ok all the women) read them!


The entire series is available for the Kindle.


----------



## vg

I love the idea of a book club - count me in!  A friend told me last Thursday that I HAD to read the Outlander series.  I downloaded the first book on Friday, but will hold off on reading it, just in case it is one that we read.  Luckily, my little Emerson has no shortage of books waiting for me....

In the meantime, I leave for a week in Belize on Saturday, and plan on reading The Princess Bride on the flight down.  Can't wait to have a whole week of beach time with my downloads!


----------



## Guest

I tried to create a book club, but I never found a good way to stick the covers together and the pages fluttered around every time I swung it, creating wind resistance and making it completely ineffectual against my enemies.


----------



## vg

-Palm against forehead, eyes shut, sighing with a gentle shake of the head-  Oh, Bacardi Jim, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## Guest

vg said:


> -Palm against forehead, eyes shut, sighing with a gentle shake of the head- Oh, Bacardi Jim, what are we going to do with you?


Ahhh... but ask yourself: What would you do _without_ me?


----------



## vg

Probably get a lot more work done during the course of the day - but what fun would that be!


----------



## Guest

vg said:


> Probably get a lot more work done during the course of the day - but what fun would that be!


That's right. Think of me as.... extended recess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I tried to create a book club, but I never found a good way to stick the covers together and the pages fluttered around every time I swung it, creating wind resistance and making it completely ineffectual against my enemies.


rolling on the floor. I needed that Jim in the midst of steam cleaning my carpets....(my husband is doing most of it, I did a small section.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You continue to amaze me Harvey, the capability to chat would be awesome. I love it here, I love it here. Thanks for all your dedication and hard work!


I knew Harvey was working on chat capability due to our super secret moderator meetings, but I didn't want to commit him to anything he wasn't ready for....

Harvey, we are talking about starting this after the holidays, if everyone can wait that long...sounds like Outlander is a definite for a book or book.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Oh Barcardi Jim, there you go again! I love your sense of humor.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I've not read the Outlander series, just checked out the reviews and I am excited! 

Bets did you know you have roses from Harvey??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've not read the Outlander series, just checked out the reviews and I am excited!
> 
> Bets did you know you have roses from Harvey??


No, where!!! I'm going to look for them!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It is in the post where you added book links. Not sure where that is but they are beautiful, maybe bargain books.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, where!!! I'm going to look for them!
> 
> Betsy


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,770.msg14628.html#msg14628


----------



## Elisabet

Hi-

New to the boards (and to my Kindle I got last week  ), and I and likely my husband as well would love to be part of this!


----------



## chynared21

Elisabet said:


> Hi-
> 
> New to the boards (and to my Kindle I got last week ), and I and likely my husband as well would love to be part of this!


*Hi and welcome aboard Elisabet *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,770.msg14628.html#msg14628


Thanks, they are BEEYOOTIFUL....

I have flowers, I have flowers.... 

Betsy


----------



## Monica

I think this sounds like a wonderful idea.  I'm in!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I tried to create a book club, but I never found a good way to stick the covers together and the pages fluttered around every time I swung it, creating wind resistance and making it completely ineffectual against my enemies.


You just don't have the proper balls to go with those clubs. That's why it never worked for you. 

So, if we do Outlander, do you want to use my discussion questions? *Betsy*, I can e-mail them to you so you can look them over.


----------



## bkworm8it

Luvmy4brats thank you! I'll luv you forever. I thought they weren't there yet. Of course I was up past 12midnight that night looking at all the books and checking out my fav authors so I'm bound to miss a few. OOOps i here my credit card cringing!  

Thanks again! I look forward to reading them all a 3rd time!! 

TheresaM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> You just don't have the proper balls to go with those clubs. That's why it never worked for you.
> 
> So, if we do Outlander, do you want to use my discussion questions? *Betsy*, I can e-mail them to you so you can look them over.


Sounds good to me, I guess you're going to be the Leader of that Book Club? You can email me the questions, not that I need to review them but just so I have an idea for other Book Clubs of what goes on since I've not done this before. I'd be interested.

I'll PM you my email address.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Elisabet, nice to have you here. Go to Introductions/Welcome Board and properly introuduce yourself to the good folks here. We are very friendly and you will get great Kindle tips and reading recommendations. It gets more fun with each day!

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats

bkworm8it said:


> Luvmy4brats thank you! I'll luv you forever. I thought they weren't there yet. Of course I was up past 12midnight that night looking at all the books and checking out my fav authors so I'm bound to miss a few. OOOps i here my credit card cringing!
> 
> Thanks again! I look forward to reading them all a 3rd time!!
> 
> TheresaM


Not a problem. I love this series and it was one of the first things I bought when I got my Kindle. (I also have the entire unabridged audio version). Luckily, they're not too expensive (the Kindle version, not the CDs)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds good to me, I guess you're going to be the Leader of that Book Club? You can email me the questions, not that I need to review them but just so I have an idea for other Book Clubs of what goes on since I've not done this before. I'd be interested.
> 
> I'll PM you my email address.
> 
> Betsy


Sure, I'll be glad to do it if that's okay with everyone. I'd rather do it on the message boards. Chats can be hard to keep up with.


----------



## Angela

Woo Hoo Betsy!! Looks like our late night discussion has a lot of interest! How exciting! AND, the possibility of chat coming soon is even better, although we can make this work without it. We do want to make sure that people understand that if they enter into a Book Club discussion thread or a chat, that there will be spoilers and they enter at their own risk!! If we have to black out everything we say, it would take away from the discussion. I also agree that we should probably wait until after the holidays to begin these Book Clubs to give us time to work out guidelines. Many books do now come with discussion questions for book club settings. Does anyone know if the Kindlized books have the questions?? I haven't bought any kindle books yet that had discussion question in the printed version yet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

None of my Kindle books have the discussion questions. We could possibly let the leader buy the DTB for the questions. I'm assuming we will have different leaders for different books, or how does that work?


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> None of my Kindle books have the discussion questions. We could possibly let the leader buy the DTB for the questions. I'm assuming we will have different leaders for different books, or how does that work?


The book club I have participated in the leader led most of the discussions. Only time we had different leaders was when the questions were in the back of the book. We took turns suggesting books. We read from 3-8 chapters depending on the size of the book and met once a week. We tried to not spend more than 5-6 weeks on a book, and we only discussed what was in the assigned chapters so that those who "read ahead" didn't spoil it for those that stuck to the assigned reading!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Woo Hoo Betsy!! Looks like our late night discussion has a lot of interest! How exciting! AND, the possibility of chat coming soon is even better, although we can make this work without it. We do want to make sure that people understand that if they enter into a Book Club discussion thread or a chat, that there will be spoilers and they enter at their own risk!! If we have to black out everything we say, it would take away from the discussion. I also agree that we should probably wait until after the holidays to begin these Book Clubs to give us time to work out guidelines. Many books do now come with discussion questions for book club settings. Does anyone know if the Kindlized books have the questions?? I haven't bought any kindle books yet that had discussion question in the printed version yet.


Yes, I thought we would have something like (just an example) Book Club--The Princess Bride (spoiler alert--enter at own risk!) in the subjects. (I stole the "enter at own risk" from you, Angela).

Congrats too on the 1000 posts. I left you champagne somewhere, your avatar still had 1000 at that point! It had 998 when I got up, so you made it sometime this morning, right?

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I thought we would have something like (just an example) Book Club--The Princess Bride (spoiler alert--enter at own risk!) in the subjects. (I stole the "enter at own risk" from you, Angela).
> 
> Congrats too on the 1000 posts. I left you champagne somewhere, your avatar still had 1000 at that point! It had 998 when I got up, so you made it sometime this morning, right?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! I will be on the lookout for it! I only got on for about 15 minutes this morning and you had been here and left. I had 998 and left 2 posts on purpose! I wanted you to be able to see my 1000 when you came back on! Silly, I know, but I get that way sometimes!! 

I am excited about the possibilities of the book clubs!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not silly, great fun!  For you and me anyway!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Back on topic here. I just finished the Kindle version of _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. It includes Book Club type questions at the end of the book. Just thought you might want to know in case there is interest in a BC for this book.


----------



## tlshaw

I finally had a chance to check the board this morning and found this Book Club idea. I love it. Count me in for Outlander! Yes, I need another thing to occupy me with school next semester. (This will be my way to relieve stress). Oh well, back to work and to working on my semester projects that are due shortly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuckyRainbow said:


> Back on topic here. I just finished the Kindle version of _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. It includes Book Club type questions at the end of the book. Just thought you might want to know in case there is interest in a BC for this book.


Great, LR! Then all of us can have our uteruses leaking out of our eyeballs (LOL). For those who missed it, reference to this thread:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,292.msg18101.html#msg18101 (I was surprised to find that was NOT the only mention of "uterus" in the KBoards.

I think we'll start a at least a couple of different book clubs in January so this might very well be one of them. Very different from Outlander, so that should work. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

LuckyRainbow said:


> Back on topic here. I just finished the Kindle version of _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. It includes Book Club type questions at the end of the book. Just thought you might want to know in case there is interest in a BC for this book.


----------



## Dori

Just ordered samples of these two book club suggestions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlshaw said:


> I finally had a chance to check the board this morning and found this Book Club idea. I love it. Count me in for Outlander! Yes, I need another thing to occupy me with school next semester. (This will be my way to relieve stress). Oh well, back to work and to working on my semester projects that are due shortly.


Great, sounds like Outlander will definitely be a book club suggestion.

Any other suggestions? So far, we have
Outlander
Friday Night Knitting Club


Dori said:


>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, sounds like Outlander will definitely be a book club suggestion.
> 
> Any other suggestions? So far, we have
> Outlander
> Friday Night Knitting Club


Good morning Betsy,
How will this work, we will choose several books and then each person picks the book they want to read? My first book club experience & I am so excited!

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've never done a book club either, so I'm relying on a combination of advice from experienced book clubbers and making it up as I go along.

They will be books available on Kindle. More incentive to click on Watership Down and To Kill a Mockingbird!

Right now, based on comments we've gotten, I think we're going to have more than one book club, based on interest:

Sci Fi Book Club (Outlander definitely the first book)
Mystery/Thriller Book Club
Romance Book Club, etc.

Take Outlander as an example. The topic could be "Sci Fi Book Club: _Outlander _Spoilers (Mon)" so that people know what book is currently be discussed, the day the book club "meets" and that there are spoilers if you haven't read the book. Each Book Club selection would have a leader. Gertie has volunteered to lead the Outlander discussion. Hopefully we would have different leaders for different books.

Each Monday (for example), three chapters would be assigned to be read by the next Monday. Once the chapters are read, starting the Monday they're due, book club members could post about the chapters and discuss the questions posed by the leader. This would work much as our topics do now, with people chiming in. You wouldn't necessarily have to be there on Monday, you could post as your schedule permits before the next chapters are due.

I think different book clubs would "meet" different days. We would have them on the Calendar, too.

That's what we're thinking so far... welcome all suggestions and book ideas.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I like that concept. I'm sure we have people on the boards with bookclub experience that will help with suggestions.

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy,

Outlander is 41 chapters. We may want to consider reading more than 3 chapters a week.

JMHO, but I wouldn't classify it as Sci Fi at all. It's really historical fiction with romance and then a bit of time travel thrown in.


Spoiler



It's not like Time Travelers Wife jumping back and forth through time, it's more of a get thrown back and stay there most of the story type thing



I'd also like to recommend Snow Flower and the Secret Fan as a future selection.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy,
> 
> Outlander is 41 chapters. We may want to consider reading more than 3 chapters a week.
> 
> JMHO, but I wouldn't classify it as Sci Fi at all. It's really historical fiction with romance and then a bit of time travel thrown in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Time Travelers Wife jumping back and forth through time, it's more of a get thrown back and stay there most of the story type thing
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to recommend Snow Flower and the Secret Fan as a future selection.


Luv4brats I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan now and loving every minute of it. I got the recommendation from here on the boards, maybe from you?

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it

Bookstores have Outlander in the Literature section and Romance section. We could list it under Liturature book club instead of Sifi and still have a Romance book club.  Just a thought 

Theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Luv4brats I am reading Snow Flower and the Secret Fan now and loving every minute of it. I got the recommendation from here on the boards, maybe from you?
> 
> Linda


It wasn't me who recommnded it, although I would in a heartbeat. I'm reading it right now too. I've had it on my list to read for a very long time and finally started it. It's amazing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy,
> 
> Outlander is 41 chapters. We may want to consider reading more than 3 chapters a week.


We can do five chapters a week if you want, but more than that might scatter the discussion.



> JMHO, but I wouldn't classify it as Sci Fi at all. It's really historical fiction with romance and then a bit of time travel thrown in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Time Travelers Wife jumping back and forth through time, it's more of a get thrown back and stay there most of the story type thing


Absolutely agree. It is a bit less than historical fiction, but way more than romance. Outlander pretty much defies classification.

Perhaps I can put some kind of blurb in the first post of the discussion from the jacket for those who haven't read it so they know what they are getting into.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great tips, and shows how much I know about Outlander.  For some reason I thought it was SciFi...Maybe we'll have book clubs without characterizing the book in a type of lit.

As for 41 chapters/five chapters a week.  Sounds good!  We should probably try to have the book clubs lasting 6-8 weeks and plan the chapter accordingly.  That's about the extent of my attention span, anyway.  I'll add the suggested books to our list of possible books.  If you are interested in being the leader on a book, let me know.  We'll all help!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great tips, and shows how much I know about Outlander. For some reason I thought it was SciFi...Maybe we'll have book clubs without characterizing the book in a type of lit.


There was a sci-fi movie called Outlander, but I don't know if it was based on a book. The ironic thing is it starred Karl Urban who has long been my pick for Jamie. I was totally ecstatic for about half an hour.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> There was a sci-fi movie called Outlander, but I don't know if it was based on a book. The ironic thing is it starred Karl Urban who has long been my pick for Jamie. I was totally ecstatic for about half an hour.


That may be what I was thinking of. I'm easily confused.

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

This is really exciting. Count me in! I'll want to participate in most of them. I'm not into the vampire genre, but everything else is of interest to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzanne said:


> This is really exciting. Count me in! I'll want to participate in most of them. I'm not into the vampire genre, but everything else is of interest to me.


I feel the same about vampires. That's what so nice about this idea. We'll probably have three or four genres going at once and we can pick only those discussions we want to participate in, without feeling left out.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I want to play!  Especially on the Outlander series.  It would be nice to read those with friends.  But I  like vampire novels.  I'm not disqualified, am I?

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

robin.goodfellow said:


> I want to play! Especially on the Outlander series. It would be nice to read those with friends. But I like vampire novels. I'm not disqualified, am I?
> 
> ~robin


Not at all. And I like vampire novels too. We will definitely have a book club selection from Vampire Lit soon! Any suggestions?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> I want to play! Especially on the Outlander series. It would be nice to read those with friends. But I like vampire novels. I'm not disqualified, am I?
> 
> ~robin


Does this mean that you volunteer to lead the Vampire group discussion?


----------



## Dori

one is a single,  two is a pair,  how many does it take to make a group.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

3?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 3?
> 
> Betsy


A crowd?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> A crowd?


2,357

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 2,357
> 
> Betsy


Or 42.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, that is the Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.

Betsy


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never done a book club either, so I'm relying on a combination of advice from experienced book clubbers and making it up as I go along ... welcome all suggestions and book ideas.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

Your local library is a great resource for setting up or learning about book clubs. Have you tried that? Even a web search might be helpful.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Marci

gertiekindle said:


> Does this mean that you volunteer to lead the Vampire group discussion?


Hi, All -

I'd like to join the Outlanders club, and would definitely join a Vampire group discussion.

I hope to post some books for ideas tomorrow -

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> Betsy,
> 
> Your local library is a great resource for setting up or learning about book clubs. Have you tried that? Even a web search might be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marci


Good ideas, Marci! Also, I understand the publishers often have book club questions ready. We're planning on the inaugural book club(s) in January!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good ideas, Marci! Also, I understand the publishers often have book club questions ready. We're planning on the inaugural book club(s) in January!
> 
> Betsy


Often, if you go to a website for a book, they'll have book club questions, suggestions for discussion, etc. Here's an example (and might even be a book people want to read!).

Loving Frank by Nancy Horan











L


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I have never led a book club....or been in one for that matter....but in the brief amount I research I've done, I have learned that the other participants aren't allowed to kill the leader with a stick.  So, sure, I'd be glad to try leading a Vampire book club.  

Doesn't the new Sookie book come out soon?  Or has just come out?  I do realize that was a very poorly constructed question.  But I digress.  That might be a good book to do.


~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Often, if you go to a website for a book, they'll have book club questions, suggestions for discussion, etc. Here's an example (and might even be a book people want to read!).
> 
> Loving Frank by Nancy Horan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


That is one of my DTB I had purchased to read but when I received my Kindle I took it to my Mom. (along with 6 other new books)

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> That is one of my DTB I had purchased to read but when I received my Kindle I took it to my Mom. (along with 6 other new books)
> 
> Linda


I read it when it first came out--in paper. It was good. I enjoyed it alot.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Leslie, good input, good book!  Wanna lead a book club?  

Robin--

I'm developing some specific guidelines for our book clubs and you're right, killing the leader with a stick isn't allowed (this will be easier to follow due to the online nature of our bookclub).  The use of "you ****" is also prohibited (substitute term of your choice).

Will people be able to read the new Sookie book if they haven't read the first ones in the series?  I have the first one but I've not read it yet, although I did watch True Blood....  Another option, we could do the series and have people take turns being the leader.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Robin--
> 
> I'm developing some specific guidelines for our book clubs and you're right, killing the leader with a stick isn't allowed (this will be easier to follow due to the online nature of our bookclub). The use of "you ****" is also prohibited (substitute term of your choice).


As the first designated leader, I want to thank you for those guidelines. 

I'm thinking that I'll post info on Outlander (historical fiction/romance/time travel) on Monday, January 5, to give people who haven't read the book time to decide if they want to, plus one minute to download. Then everyone will have a week to read the first five chapters. Discussion questions will be posted January 12.

Does that work for everyone?


----------



## katiekat1066

robin.goodfellow said:


> I have never led a book club....or been in one for that matter....but in the brief amount I research I've done, I have learned that the other participants aren't allowed to kill the leader with a stick. So, sure, I'd be glad to try leading a Vampire book club.
> 
> Doesn't the new Sookie book come out soon? Or has just come out? I do realize that was a very poorly constructed question. But I digress. That might be a good book to do.
> 
> ~robin


Robin,
One just came out in HB - From Dead to Worse and the next one is due out in May of next year, Dead and Gone Which one you want to do, I'll join in! Or we could have fun and just start from the beginning with all the folks that are reading these for the first time. I think I'll have some problems not letting the cat out of the bag, I've read these so much they've all blended in together for me.....

Katiekat


----------



## Angela

Betsy, I just finished _The Princess Bride_ and it had Discussion Questions at the end... just in case anyone is interested in that book for a book club selection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds good, I'll add that to the list of possible books...Are you interested in leading it?



Betsy


----------



## tlshaw

Gertiekindle:
Your timeline sounds fine with me. Oh boy, this gives me a good reason to reread Outlander before the Summer. I am looking forward to my first book club.


----------



## Spiritdancer

gertiekindle said:


> As the first designated leader, I want to thank you for those guidelines.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll post info on Outlander (historical fiction/romance/time travel) on Monday, January 5, to give people who haven't read the book time to decide if they want to, plus one minute to download. Then everyone will have a week to read the first five chapters. Discussion questions will be posted January 12.
> 
> Does that work for everyone?


I'm in! I've read Outlander many times...and would love to be a part of the group!! It's always so good to read it again.


----------



## Spiritdancer

robin.goodfellow said:


> I have never led a book club....or been in one for that matter....but in the brief amount I research I've done, I have learned that the other participants aren't allowed to kill the leader with a stick. So, sure, I'd be glad to try leading a Vampire book club.
> 
> Doesn't the new Sookie book come out soon? Or has just come out? I do realize that was a very poorly constructed question. But I digress. That might be a good book to do.
> 
> ~robin


I'm in the this one too! I will have to figure out how to give up sleep so I have time to read on my Kindle, be in both book clubs (this one & Outlander), have time to hang here on the boards, and actually do some "real work"!  But it's worth it...it's just so much fun here...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spiritdancer said:


> I'm in! I've read Outlander many times...and would love to be a part of the group!! It's always so good to read it again.


Every time I read Outlander, I'm surprised at how good it is. I've got it on my Kindle, but I'm trying to hold off reading it until we start in January. It's almost as bad as trying to wait for Christmas to come.


----------



## bkworm8it

ME TOO!!! I've got it on my Kindle now and ready to read for the....um I stopped counting...time. I've already read the 1st chapter but think I'll work on finishing some DTB and be ready for this to start in January  

TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, did you get the discussion questions?  I e-mailed them to you yesterday.


----------



## sem

OK. I'm in. Haven't read Outlander but will buy it now to be ready. Any excuse to buy a book for my kindle!

I work in a library and the way you have organized the on line bookclub is exactly the way that we do it in our real time library. Looking forward to joining the fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sem said:


> OK. I'm in. Haven't read Outlander but will buy it now to be ready. Any excuse to buy a book for my kindle!
> 
> I work in a library and the way you have organized the on line bookclub is exactly the way that we do it in our real time library. Looking forward to joining the fun.


Welcome, Sem, and thanks for the feedback. Nice to know we're on the right track.


----------



## ScrappingForever

I'm new here, too and I'll definitely be joining in the Outlander club. It's time to re-read the series again before the next book comes out in....I believe Fall 2009. 

I can also see getting involved in the Vampire one and oh, just about any other one, too. I'll have to try to limit myself, I think. 

Another really interesting book, that I just finished reading is "Time of My Life: A Novel" by Allison Winn Scotch - a really thought-provoking story. (Sorry, don't have the whole linking thing figured out yet. That's next on my to-do list. )

Anyway, I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Betsy, did you get the discussion questions? I e-mailed them to you yesterday.


Gertie, let me check. I haven't but glanced at my email since yesterday. I'm sure they're there!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScrappingForever said:


> I'm new here, too and I'll definitely be joining in the Outlander club. It's time to re-read the series again before the next book comes out in....I believe Fall 2009.
> 
> I can also see getting involved in the Vampire one and oh, just about any other one, too. I'll have to try to limit myself, I think.
> 
> Another really interesting book, that I just finished reading is "Time of My Life: A Novel" by Allison Winn Scotch - a really thought-provoking story. (Sorry, don't have the whole linking thing figured out yet. That's next on my to-do list. )
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to this!


Jan you fit right in here, where have you been?  I only figured the link maker out Monday after much help and patience from some of my Kindle buddies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, let me check. I haven't but glanced at my email since yesterday. I'm sure they're there!
> 
> Betsy


Gertie, got 'em, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, got 'em, thanks!
> 
> Betsy


Good, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Spiritdancer

gertiekindle said:


> Every time I read Outlander, I'm surprised at how good it is. I've got it on my Kindle, but I'm trying to hold off reading it until we start in January. It's almost as bad as trying to wait for Christmas to come.


LOL I know exactly how you feel! I ordered Outlander so it would be there when I turned on my Kindle the very first time...just because I knew I wanted it to be there. Now I am so excited about reading it again...and on my Kindle!! But yes, I will wait until January to start...


----------



## Angela

I am so looking forward to January and _Outlander_!


----------



## Marci

Angela said:


> I am so looking forward to January and _Outlander_!


Love the graphic!

Now I will have to purchase Outlander after years of recommending it to patrons 

Marci


----------



## Suzanne

I've purchased Outlander and am really looking forward to this! I've never read the series before. It sounds great. This is my first book club experience and it's sounding like a lot of fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzanne said:


> I've purchased Outlander and am really looking forward to this! I've never read the series before. It sounds great. This is my first book club experience and it's sounding like a lot of fun.


Yay, an Outlander newbie. I think most of us have read it multiple times and it will be good to have a fresh perspective.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> Yay, an Outlander newbie. I think most of us have read it multiple times and it will be good to have a fresh perspective.


It will be my first time too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> It will be my first time too.


Oh, that's great. 

I was lucky enough, or maybe unlucky enough considering the wait between books, to have discovered Outlander when it was first published in 1991. It was the first series that I ever discussed as if the characters were real people.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Gertie, that's how I am. Jamie and Claire are as real to me as any of my friends. They are just friends that I don't get to see too often any more. 

And that, IMO, is the sign of an excellent writer.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Hi!
I'm back.  you know how it is:  families at Thanksgiving, parents think we should be able to stay off the internet for one afternoon.  Anyway,

Betsy, to answer your question, I think starting with the first book would be an even better idea, since maybe people have watched True Blood and haven't read the book, or watched it and can't remember the book (with some vivid exceptions, the show has been pretty darned close to the book).  So, starting with Dead Until Dark is an idea with real merit.

Katiekat,
I can't scroll back far enough to read your question, but I remember that you had one.  Or an idea.  Either way, I thought it was good.  I'll check around and see if Charlaine Harris or her publishing co have book club stuff.  Maybe we can kick that one off in mid-January, a couple of weeks after the Outlander book club starts up.  You know, give me some time to figure out what to do.  and not get people started on two (or more) new books at the same time. 

Whatcha think?

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree completely Robin.  Good stuff.  We'll have it a different day, too,  and starting later in case people want to do both book clubs, and some will, me for example.  In fact, I'm afraid I'm going to be in ALL the book clubs.  It's my job, you  know, as moderator of the Book Corner.  

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> It's my job, you know, as moderator of the Book Corner.


And a thorough job you do of it too. 

~robin


----------



## Guest

Betsy: Would you like to borrow this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Betsy: Would you like to borrow this?


Thanks, Jim, I may need it... 

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Since this thread is getting a bit long, I just wanted to ask if sometime in the future we will be having some kind of post letting us know all the book clubs that will be available. The only one I'm sure of right now is Outlander. Thanks so much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, thanks for the reminder, now that the holidays are over, I'm going to collect all the suggestions and post them.  I think we only have two definite right now with leaders--Outlander and the Sookie Stackhouse series.

Are there any other books people would like to read?

I'm also going to post my guidelines for book clubs for comments.

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks, Betsy!  I'll be on the lookout for them!


----------



## Dori

I went to Amazon to look for Outlander and there are several different ones.  I downloaded a sample that I think I got from this board.  I have mentioned before that I have not been a reader in the past and have not heard of this book.  If I enjoy it though I want to join in the book club discussions.

The sample I am looking at today is Diana Galbadon one.


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> The sample I am looking at today is Diana Galbadon one.


Yes, that's the one planned for the book club.

L


----------



## Dori

Thanks,  gonna read my sample today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you're interested in the Book Klub books and don't have them yet, here are the two that we have firm Klubs for (K denoting the book must be on Kindle):


----------



## ScrappingForever

Yep, gonna do both of these! 

Are you sure we have to wait until January to start? Sigh....call me Ms. Impatience.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> I went to Amazon to look for Outlander and there are several different ones. I downloaded a sample that I think I got from this board. I have mentioned before that I have not been a reader in the past and have not heard of this book. If I enjoy it though I want to join in the book club discussions.
> 
> The sample I am looking at today is Diana Galbadon one.


Thanks for bringing this up Dori, it underlines a point Gertie made earlier. The book club book is simply "Outlander" by Diana Galbadon. No "The" in front, no other words. There are others, don't be confused!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I've set up a poll, stickied to the top of the Book Corner, with books that have been suggested in addition to the Book Clubs or Klubs we've already decided on.

The two we have so far are:
_Outlander_, beginning January 5 (Mondays) led by Gertie
_Dead Until Dark _(Sookie Stackhouse), beginning Jan 21 (Wednesdays) led by Robin

See the poll for the other suggestions, I'd like discussion of them to be part of that thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are there any other books people would like to read?


I voted in the poll and posted my comment.



> I'm also going to post my guidelines for book clubs for comments.
> 
> Betsy


I was going to suggest that the discussion questions are a starting point. After answering the questions, Klubbers should feel free to bring up other points they want to discuss as long as they fall within the chapters we have already read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> I voted in the poll and posted my comment.
> 
> I was going to suggest that the discussion questions are a starting point. After answering the questions, Klubbers should feel free to bring up other points they want to discuss as long as they fall within the chapters we have already read.


Exactly. And as you said in your poll comment, people don't have to agree. I look forward to rollicking yet respectful discussions. And killing the leader with a stick is not permitted.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another suggestion.  I sent you the Outlander questions we're going to be using.  It might be a good idea to do that with all the Klubs so if, e.g., I do get killed with a stick, or my computer gives up the ghost, you'll be able to post the questions that week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm going to put that in the guidelines.  Also, that way I can sort of make sure that we're ready, so that each book klub is a good experience for our members.  Working on the guidelines now.  Will post them for comment later today (I actually have some non Kindleboard stuff to do...)

Betsy


----------



## bosslady402

You should include in the guidelines that eveyone should purchase the Klub books through a Kindleboards link, so that Harvey can collect the brownie points (dollars? not sure how it works).

I just bought Outlander through the links in this thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bosslady said:


> You should include in the guidelines that eveyone should purchase the Klub books through a Kindleboards link, so that Harvey can collect the brownie points (dollars? not sure how it works).
> 
> I just bought Outlander through the links in this thread.


Great, that's why I posted them again! Good idea!

Betsy


----------



## Ginny

I can't wait to start.  I have already purchased Outlander and Dead Until Dark.  This will be so much fun.


----------



## Yollo

I'm in for both of these. Now I just have to not buy/read them till Jan!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I promised Book Club guidelines/FAQ. Sorry these are long, tried to cover everything. In reality, I think most of this will come kind of naturally. Tried to include most questions and comments I've received so far.

Comments?

*Book Club Guidelines*

*Requests for Book Clubs will be posted in the Book Corner *and will be started based on member interest and approval of the moderator. This is to help ensure a consistent Book Club experience for our members and to ensure that each Club has a leader, a plan and a set of questions to work from. General fan threads for books and authors are welcome at any time, of course, and do not need to go through the Moderator.

*Book Club announcements* will include the name of the book, the meeting day, and a spoiler warning.

*Links for purchasing the books will be posted in the Book Club announcement *to aid members in finding and buying the right books. These links will include the Kindleboards affiliate codes so that Kindleboards will get a small percentage to help offset the cost of running the board.

*Each Book Club will have a volunteer leader*. The leader of the book club will be the "moderator" for that thread with the assistance of the Kindleboards Moderators. This will involve developing the questions to be asked and keeping the discussion on topic. The Kindleboards Moderators will assist in calming dustups that may occur. See Book Club Decorum for more information about dustups&#8230;.

*The leader will supply a list of questions to be discussed*. If the leader needs assistance with the questions, the moderator and the other Book Club members will help! A set of generic questions will be available to all Book Club leaders.

*Book Clubs will typically last 6-8 weeks *so the book will be divided into reading portions to cover that period. For example, a book with 40 chapters will be read 5 chapters a week. The Book Club leader may change the schedule if needed. Some book schedules may be based on locations.

*Each Book Club will have a set day of the week *that chapters/locations must be read by and for discussion to begin. This day will be posted on the calendar.

*Chapters (or locations) will be assigned each week* to be discussed the following week. Discussion of that portion of the book will last a week.

*Members may join a Book Club already in progress *and catch up with the reading. We request that they only post regarding material covered after they join so as to not derail the discussion going on. The same for members who fall behind: catch up with the reading and then rejoin the discussions.

*Discussion of the book in the thread may certainly continue after the book club ends*; this may be the time to post those questions that you didn't get the chance to ask earlier without derailing the discussion!

*Book Club Decorum*

Book Club leaders may not be killed with a stick. (Also known as the Robin Rule.)

People will undoubtedly have strong feelings both for and against the book being read and on thoughts being expressed. Respond to posts as if you were in the room with the person, but also realize that they cannot read your expression. Use your words, people, and your emoticons too. In rare occasions, posts that do not comply may be edited or removed at the leader & moderator's discretion.

Personal attacks will not be allowed-they are against Forum Decorum. Name calling falls into that category. Real world examples of what is NOT appropriate:
•	You are being melodramatic.
•	You are intolerant.
•	This post of yours is rubbish. 
•	That is elitist nonsense
•	That is extremely silly
Try to address the issues, not the individual. Use "I don't agree with [what you said]" not "you are [adjective]". People automatically get defensive and respond in kind, often raising the ante. We want this to be a positive experience for EVERYONE involved.

Enough rules and regulations, let's have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

What a great idea A Book Club


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well done, Betsy.  But where's the rule about not killing the leader with a stick?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie, I forgot!  Will rectify.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Great job, Betsy! You're really good at this moderator stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Great job, Betsy! You're really good at this moderator stuff!


So far, the Book Club people have made it pretty easy. I've only had to throw a couple of yellow cards and put on one of my moderator hats a couple of times.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So far, the Book Club people have made it pretty easy. I've only had to throw a couple of yellow cards and put on one of my moderator hats a couple of times.
> 
> Betsy


We just do that cuz we know you like to wear the hats.


----------



## Leslie

I just had another idea about book clubs: we have two authors here (Mike Hicks and Jeff Hepple). What if their books got book clubbed? Then the authors could participate. I also am on a mailing list with authors of many of the books I have been reading lately. I am sure if we wanted to pick one of those and invited the author to participate, s/he'd be thrilled.

Just a thought.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I just had another idea about book clubs: we have two authors here (Mike Hicks and Jeff Hepple). What if their books got book clubbed? Then the authors could participate. I also am on a mailing list with authors of many of the books I have been reading lately. I am sure if we wanted to pick one of those and invited the author to participate, s/he'd be thrilled.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> L


Would love to have them book clubbed! Mike? Jeff?

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Mike says sure! (He worked an 11.5 hour day today, so he's pretty beat.) He says "I've never done that before. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it." 

His book would make a great book club read, I think, but there aren't any study questions to go with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I just had another idea about book clubs: we have two authors here (Mike Hicks and Jeff Hepple). What if their books got book clubbed? Then the authors could participate. I also am on a mailing list with authors of many of the books I have been reading lately. I am sure if we wanted to pick one of those and invited the author to participate, s/he'd be thrilled.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> L


What a scathingly brilliant idea. What better feedback could we get than from the authors themselves.


----------



## Dori

Looking for the link to Outlander.  Got to the end of the sample and not sure if I clicked from my Kindle if this board would get credit.  I thot the two book club books were stickied at top of this thread but cannot find them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you're interested in the Book Klub books and don't have them yet, here are the two that we have firm Klubs for (K denoting the book must be on Kindle):


Here you go, Dori! And, no, buying from the sample does not give credit to Kindleboards. Klick here!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here you go, Dori.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> What a scathingly brilliant idea. What better feedback could we get than from the authors themselves.


I have my moments....LOL

L


----------



## Dori

Thank you both for the link.  If I am going to buy a book I want the board to get credit for it.  Outlander is on it's way to my Kindle.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom

Well, this works out perfectly. I wanted to read Charlaine Harris anyway. I'll just be starting her a little earlier than planned. Another reason to look forward to January.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Mike says sure! (He worked an 11.5 hour day today, so he's pretty beat.) He says "I've never done that before. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it."
> 
> His book would make a great book club read, I think, but there aren't any study questions to go with it.


I have generic questions we can use, and having the author around, I'm sure our members will come up with more questions!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have generic questions we can use, and having the author around, I'm sure our members will come up with more questions!
> 
> Betsy


This is just getting better and better.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> I just had another idea about book clubs: we have two authors here (Mike Hicks and Jeff Hepple). What if their books got book clubbed? Then the authors could participate. I also am on a mailing list with authors of many of the books I have been reading lately. I am sure if we wanted to pick one of those and invited the author to participate, s/he'd be thrilled.


Oh, gee, Leslie, how could an author pass up such an opportunity for shameless self-promotion?! 

But sure, that sounds like fun, and thanks for dreaming that up! Now, if I can manage to spend at least a couple hours at home (just got back from my second round at work today - ugh!)...

Mike


----------



## Angela

Good job on the guidelines, Betsy. I think this is going to be great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, gee, Leslie, how could an author pass up such an opportunity for shameless self-promotion?!
> 
> But sure, that sounds like fun, and thanks for dreaming that up! Now, if I can manage to spend at least a couple hours at home (just got back from my second round at work today - ugh!)...
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Thanks for this. Way cool! We can't pass up the chance to read a book with the author. Would you be interested in starting Sunday, Feb 1? (I'm trying to spread out the initial book club starts, to help people who want to do more than one and to help me manage them as fledgling clubs). If this isn't good, let me know. I'm also trying to have them on different days of the week.

I see these clubs with the author (have to think of a cool name) as a separate book club option from our normal book clubs, which will probably settle into genre divisions. It will probably a series in itself, so you would be our inaugural "cool book-club-with-author name here."

For those who are new or who weren't aware, Mike has two books for the Kindle, one of which, _In Her Name_, would be our book club selection, but the other is also worth having (I purchased it right away), _Publish Your Book on the Amazon Kindle, A Practical Guide_.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Sign me up for the "In Her Name" one as well!

I promise not to heckle the author too badly!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy -

Cool - 1 Feb works just fine for me (I've even marked it on my calendar, but since I always forget what's on it, I'll have to leave it to Jan to remind me!).

Also, FYI, I've started the first prequel to the novel, with the tentative title _In Her Name: The Last War_. But it'll be a while before that's ready! LOL! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> Sign me up for the "In Her Name" one as well!
> 
> I promise not to heckle the author too badly!


D'oh! I'm doomed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> Betsy -
> 
> Cool - 1 Feb works just fine for me (I've even marked it on my calendar, but since I always forget what's on it, I'll have to leave it to Jan to remind me!).
> 
> Also, FYI, I've started the first prequel to the novel, with the tentative title _In Her Name: The Last War_. But it'll be a while before that's ready! LOL!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Mike, I'll forward the generic questions to you. Maybe they'll give you ideas for other questions to add that are relevant to your book. Plenty of time to fiddle with it, and no pressure, we have the generics and things will come up during discussions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  folks keep saying "Sign me Up".  I've not done so because I'm just not sure I'm going to have the time.  I guess what I want to know is, will the discussions be open, or do you have to make a commitment and if you're not part of the "Klub" you can't participate?  See, I do income taxes and I'm likely to pretty busy from the middle of January to the middle of April.  I do expect to have time to read, but it's not likely to be as much as usual.  Frequently I come home after 8 hours and just vegetate for the evening and go to bed early.  So I'd like to be able to participate if I can, but I don't want you all to feel like I'm not pulling my weight if I can't.  Does any of this make sense?

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann -

Well, from my perspective (and regardless of which book(s) you'd be interested in, not just mine obviously!): participate as you can, when you can. This sort of thing is for fun, after all. If there are times when you're just too busy, don't worry about it - just enjoy and jump in when you're able!  

Mike


----------



## Anne

I want to take part too. With School and work I will do my best to keep up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There may be people who come in late because they just discovered us or those who decide the book or the club are not for them and leave.  That's fine, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, my library offers Book Club in a Box.  They provide everything necessary for book discussions, including the books.  Obviously, we don't need books, but I can contact them about the discussion questions.  Two of our suggested books are listed.  Snow Flower and the Secret Fan & The Secret Life of Bees.

Maybe other people can check their library systems for similar offerings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good idea, Gertie! I'll check with my library too.

As for "signing up", the "signing up" posts are worthwhile because they confirm the interest in the concept and in a specific book. That being said, everyone has lives, except me apparently, outside the Kindleboards. There's going to be a certain ebb and flow. See the Book Club Guidelines. I certainly expect people will join book clubs already in progress and that not everyone will be able to participate every week. In the guidelines, I've asked that, in both cases, people not post about chapters that have already been discussed when they were offline so as not to sidetrack current discussions. Catch up on the reading and jump in wherever the book club is. AND the past commentary will remain online for members to study after the fact.

Part of the beauty of doing it online, with a week's worth of commentary on a set of chapters, is that people can participate when they have time, unlike a set hour or two to meet each week. I think this is an advantage compared to having it in a chat setting. We managed to chat quite comfortably this way on a variety of topics, why not books? I am probably not going to be able to participate every week, but at least there book club postings will be there for me to do catch up with.

My two cents worth, your book clubs. Any comments?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> O.K. folks keep saying "Sign me Up". I've not done so because I'm just not sure I'm going to have the time. I guess what I want to know is, will the discussions be open, or do you have to make a commitment and if you're not part of the "Klub" you can't participate? See, I do income taxes and I'm likely to pretty busy from the middle of January to the middle of April. I do expect to have time to read, but it's not likely to be as much as usual. Frequently I come home after 8 hours and just vegetate for the evening and go to bed early. So I'd like to be able to participate if I can, but I don't want you all to feel like I'm not pulling my weight if I can't. Does any of this make sense?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ann


I'm reposting the Guidelines I posted earlier, and which are also now stickied in the Book Corner. Posts disappear around the corner so fast here, people might have missed them. I think it answers your questions, Ann.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Book Club Guidelines*
> 
> *Requests for Book Clubs will be posted in the Book Corner *and will be started based on member interest and approval of the moderator. This is to help ensure a consistent Book Club experience for our members and to ensure that each Club has a leader, a plan and a set of questions to work from. General fan threads for books and authors are welcome at any time, of course, and do not need to go through the Moderator.
> 
> *Book Club announcements* will include the name of the book, the meeting day, and a spoiler warning.
> 
> *Links for purchasing the books will be posted in the Book Club announcement *to aid members in finding and buying the right books. These links will include the Kindleboards affiliate codes so that Kindleboards will get a small percentage to help offset the cost of running the board.
> 
> *Each Book Club will have a volunteer leader*. The leader of the book club will be the "moderator" for that thread with the assistance of the Kindleboards Moderators. This will involve developing the questions to be asked and keeping the discussion on topic. The Kindleboards Moderators will assist in calming dustups that may occur. See Book Club Decorum for more information about dustups&#8230;.
> 
> *The leader will supply a list of questions to be discussed*. If the leader needs assistance with the questions, the moderator and the other Book Club members will help! A set of generic questions will be available to all Book Club leaders.
> 
> *Book Clubs will typically last 6-8 weeks *so the book will be divided into reading portions to cover that period. For example, a book with 40 chapters will be read 5 chapters a week. The Book Club leader may change the schedule if needed. Some book schedules may be based on locations.
> 
> *Each Book Club will have a set day of the week *that chapters/locations must be read by and for discussion to begin. This day will be posted on the calendar.
> 
> *Chapters (or locations) will be assigned each week* to be discussed the following week. Discussion of that portion of the book will last a week.
> 
> *Members may join a Book Club already in progress *and catch up with the reading. We request that they only post regarding material covered after they join so as to not derail the discussion going on. The same for members who fall behind: catch up with the reading and then rejoin the discussions.
> 
> *Discussion of the book in the thread may certainly continue after the book club ends*; this may be the time to post those questions that you didn't get the chance to ask earlier without derailing the discussion!
> 
> *Book Club Decorum*
> 
> Book Club leaders may not be killed with a stick. (Also known as the Robin Rule.)
> 
> People will undoubtedly have strong feelings both for and against the book being read and on thoughts being expressed. Respond to posts as if you were in the room with the person, but also realize that they cannot read your expression. Use your words, people, and your emoticons too. In rare occasions, posts that do not comply may be edited or removed at the leader & moderator's discretion.
> 
> Personal attacks will not be allowed-they are against Forum Decorum. Name calling falls into that category. Real world examples of what is NOT appropriate:
> •	You are being melodramatic.
> •	You are intolerant.
> •	This post of yours is rubbish.
> •	That is elitist nonsense
> •	That is extremely silly
> Try to address the issues, not the individual. Use "I don't agree with [what you said]" not "you are [adjective]". People automatically get defensive and respond in kind, often raising the ante. We want this to be a positive experience for EVERYONE involved.
> 
> Enough rules and regulations, let's have fun!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Cool!  I have a rule named after me?!?!  That's fantastic!  I'm going to print this out and give to my mom to put on her fridge!  She'll be so proud!

~robin


----------



## Dori

Too funny Robin, I am laffing out loud.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

This is totally a big deal!! I am so taking this in for my performance review so my boss can see it.  Lol, he has a completely different idea of what the "robin rule" should be.  Although it does involve sticks.

Also a ceremonial dance, but we don't have time to go into that right now.

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

robin.goodfellow said:


> This is totally a big deal!! I am so taking this in for my performance review so my boss can see it. Lol, he has a completely different idea of what the "robin rule" should be. Although it does involve sticks.
> 
> Also a ceremonial dance, but we don't have time to go into that right now.
> 
> ~robin


Entirely earned, and you crack me up!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Are we going to start reading Outlander on Jan.5 or start the Discussion ?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

reader/Anne said:


> Are we going to start reading Outlander on Jan.5 or start the Discussion ?


We'll start reading on Jan 5 and I'll post the discussion questions the following Monday. The first post on Jan 5 will have a clickable link for anyone who hasn't downloaded the book yet, and a blurb from the original cover for anyone who might be interested, but doesn't know what the book is about.


----------



## Anne

gertiekindle said:


> We'll start reading on Jan 5 and I'll post the discussion questions the following Monday. The first post on Jan 5 will have a clickable link for anyone who hasn't downloaded the book yet, and a blurb from the original cover for anyone who might be interested, but doesn't know what the book is about.


Thanks I read the book a number of years ago. I am looking forward to reading it again.


----------



## Angela

I am so excited and can hardly wait!! Since I moved back to Longview, I had to give up my book club in Houston and I have really missed the interaction and discussions!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This will be my first bookklub experience so I am very excited also. I think it will be so much fun!


----------



## Leslie

I've actually never joined a book club because I have an aversion to assigned reading -- developed in high school when they assigned lousy books! However, lately I've been intrigued by the notion of a "virtual" book club because I feel like the medium offers much more in the way of interaction than just discussion. On another forum I belong to, we tried to do a book club for *The Queen's Gambit* by Walter Tevis but it never really got off the ground. But we weren't nearly as organized as Betsy & Co. and didn't have any real guidelines, so no wonder it wasn't a success!

I'll keep watching and if a book is selected that I want to read, I'll definitely join in.

L

PS, yes, I voted for my choices over in the poll.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I never did the assigned reading either (only read one assigned book in 16 years of education), which would make an interesting poll amongst this group of book lovers.  Note that we're not assigning a book, each of us is CHOOSING a book from the offerings, and you're free to read ahead, just not post ahead, so I think even I can handle it, LOL!  Then all we have to do is gab about it, we seem to be good at that, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Marci

Leslie said:


> I've actually never joined a book club because I have an aversion to assigned reading -- developed in high school when they assigned lousy books! However, lately I've been intrigued by the notion of a "virtual" book club because I feel like the medium offers much more in the way of interaction than just discussion. On another forum I belong to, we tried to do a book club for *The Queen's Gambit* by Walter Tevis but it never really got off the ground. But we weren't nearly as organized as Betsy & Co. and didn't have any real guidelines, so no wonder it wasn't a success!
> 
> I'll keep watching and if a book is selected that I want to read, I'll definitely join in.
> 
> L
> 
> PS, yes, I voted for my choices over in the poll.


Fried Green Tomatoes?!?!!! Or are you waiting for something new?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Fried Green Tomatoes?!?!!!


Oooh! Is that available? I love her books! Especially "Daisy Fay and the Miracle Man", which used to be known as "Coming Attractions" (I did a book report on it in 7th grade. Two years later, nobody was surprised when I got kicked off the newspaper staff.), but hadn't noticed it was out there. Now I gotta go look.

Oooh! And "Standing in the Rainbow" too! That one was great!

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note, I've added a line to the Book Club guidelines to say that Pre-Kindlers (members whose Kindles have not yet arrived) are welcome to join the book club using DTB while they wait.  Is that OK with everyone?  Some, if not most, of these books have been read by a lot of members who may already have a DTB version and would love to participate.  I'd hate to close anyone out just because their Kindle is caught up in the big backup!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I agree with you Betsy. I think it would be unfair to deny participation because your Kindle hasn't arrived. We are a friendly bunch here.  

Linda


----------



## Leslie

Yes, book are books and to answer a frequently asked question, no books on the Kindle aren't abridged!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just want to make sure everyone realizes that they can join, even while they're waiting!



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, Betsy, I certainly agree Kindlewaiters can read the dtb along with us. I think our only rule regarding this is that the book be _available _on Kindle. This is going to be huge and fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, Betsy, I certainly agree Kindlewaiters can read the dtb along with us. I think our only rule regarding this is that the book be _available _on Kindle. This is going to be huge and fun.


I like "Kindlewaiters" although it does give me visions of men in waiter's garb serving up trays of Kindles...









Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like "Kindlewaiters" although it does give me visions of men in waiter's garb serving up trays of Kindles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Trays of Kindles ... what a happy thought.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Every time I go to my home page to switch books, I see Outlander just sitting there, waiting for me, pulling me in, screaming it's little siren song at me.  34 more days, if I'm counting right, and I can plunge through Craig Na Dun.


----------



## Anne

gertiekindle said:


> Every time I go to my home page to switch books, I see Outlander just sitting there, waiting for me, pulling me in, screaming it's little siren song at me. 34 more days, if I'm counting right, and I can plunge through Craig Na Dun.


I feel the same way. The book keeps calling to me too  I also have the pictures with the start date for the books sitting on the wall next to my computer. I have plenty to read till we start reading the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I am really glad to see so many excited about the Book Klubs!  Gertie is going to be a great leader with Outlander, love the approach she's taking.  She's going to set the standard!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No pressure.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am really glad to see so many excited about the Book Klubs! Gertie is going to be a great leader with Outlander, love the approach she's taking. She's going to set the standard!
> 
> Betsy


I agree Gertie is going to be a great leader


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know for sure there are going to be a lot of laughs!  Gertie cracks me up every time!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Still 34 more days till it starts!!! Waaaaa!!!!

Of course, December will fly by like it usually does and then I'll be saying, "Where did December go?" LOL

And yes, allowing Kindlewaiters is a fine idea.


----------



## HappyGuy

Are male lurkers allowed?    I'm not a very verbal person and tend to stay in the background, but I do enjoy reading (and reading these threads). May I lurk? Pleeeease?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FearNot said:


> Are male lurkers allowed?  I'm not a very verbal person and tend to stay in the background, but I do enjoy reading (and reading these threads). May I lurk? Pleeeease?


Lurking is okay, male or female. We hope you'll read the books, too. Maybe you'll be inspired to add a comment or two.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

reader/Anne said:


> I agree Gertie is going to be a great leader


Jeeze, I hope so! I'll be following along closely so I can figure out what the heck I'm supposed to do come February! LOL!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Ohhh! Does that mean you're going to read Outlander with us, Honey?


----------



## mickey17

I would love to join and read Dead After Dark - I already had it downloaded to read!  I will try to do less lurking!


----------



## Angela

mickey17 said:


> I would love to join and read Dead After Dark - I already had it downloaded to read! I will try to do less lurking!


Hello Mickey and welcome! Congrats on your first post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mickey, welcome to the KBoards, and we look forward to reading Dead After Dark with you!

FearNot, you're certainly welcome to lurk in the BookKlubs, but we warn you, posting is contagious.  There is many a former lurker here on KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Jeeze, I hope so! I'll be following along closely so I can figure out what the heck I'm supposed to do come February! LOL!


At least you don't have to second guess the author.  I'm really looking forward to reading your book with you. It will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> Ohhh! Does that mean you're going to read Outlander with us, Honey?


<<...Mike silently ponders the idea of being in a thread where oodles of women are avidly discussing "hunky Highlanders" in kilts...how to wrap kilts...how to _unwrap_ kilts...>>

"Ummm, yeah, dear, but isn't there going to be, like, a month-long golf marathon or something on ESPN93? You know how much I love golf - I can't afford to miss it...Oh, people don't golf in winter? Ummm..."


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> At least you don't have to second guess the author.  I'm really looking forward to reading your book with you. It will be a wonderful experience.


I don't know about the second-guessing part! If someone were to ask me, "Hey, why did you write this part the way you did?" I'll likely respond, "Um, well, that's sort of the way my fingers decided to type it..." 

But yeah, I think this'll be a cool experience, even if nobody in _In Her Name_ wears kilts. LOL! Besides, in my book, most of the "tough guys" are female!


----------



## ScrappingForever

As if you even know what a golf ball looks like! LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> I don't know about the second-guessing part! If someone were to ask me, "Hey, why did you write this part the way you did?" I'll likely respond, "Um, well, that's sort of the way my fingers decided to type it..."


I know. The characters do have a way of taking over the writing. The author is hardly ever in control.



> But yeah, I think this'll be a cool experience, even if nobody in _In Her Name_ wears kilts. LOL! Besides, in my book, most of the "tough guys" are female!


I guess your female tough guys wear black leather.

And as you'll see in Chapter 26, Page 425 (HB), it isn't _necessary _to


Spoiler



unwrap a kilt.


----------



## Marci

robin.goodfellow said:


> Oooh! Is that available? I love her books! Especially "Daisy Fay and the Miracle Man", which used to be known as "Coming Attractions" (I did a book report on it in 7th grade. Two years later, nobody was surprised when I got kicked off the newspaper staff.), but hadn't noticed it was out there. Now I gotta go look.
> 
> Oooh! And "Standing in the Rainbow" too! That one was great!
> 
> ~robin


     Laughing all the way! Way to funny "2 years nobody was surprised when I got kicked off the newspaper staff"

Hey, thanks for letting me & others know her other titles are available -

Marci


----------



## robin.goodfellow

It was one of those insanse "scrapbook" book reports, where you had to make a scrap book of the main character's life. And if you've read the book, you know that Daisy Fay had a deep and abiding hatred for school lunches. So I used _our_ school lunch menu as a page, and wrote next to it: "Puke! Do you see why I take my lunch money to the Pig & Whistle every day?" (which is an actual quote from the book, not just my feelings on the cafeteria lunches.)

The English teacher was not amused. On the other hand, the scrap book book report was dropped the next year.

So it wasn't a completely wasted effort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Robin, you fit in soooo well here.



Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

In addition, a Sweet Potato Queens book club might be fun. I mean, there would be substantially less dressing up in costumes than goes on in the books (probably. not on my part, but maybe on yours), but I think that would be an hilarious book club. Also, spq.com has accessories, and we might could get Jill to sit in on some of it. Or at least have an on-line conference or something.

If you haven't read the books, start with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Potato-Queens-Book-Love/dp/B000FC2M9U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228315557&sr=1-4

I laughed so hard I hurt for the next three days. Do not attempt to read the entire book in one sitting, especially if you are drinking Fat Mama's Knock You Naked margaritas.
Also, it's entirey possible that if we start that book club, we will also need to start a weight loss club, since so many of the spq's favorite activities are eating.

~robin


----------



## Guest

Robin, 

How do SPQ compare to Ya-Ya's? I love Rebecca Wells' writing. All three Ya-Ya books leave me in tears, but they also have much laughter.

The first two in the series are even reasonably priced for the Kindle at $6.39, while the third is only $8.76.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

To tell you the truth, I'm not sure. I tried to read Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood, but I just couldn't get into it. For one thing, I found the narrator to be whiney to an extreme I didn't feel I could tolerate in a book. And the SPQ books aren't novels. They are more or less true. Except the one that actually is a novel, and I couldn't finish that one either (also a narrator who was unforgivably whiney for the first 1000 pages about her _hair_. It was endless.). I got it for free and gave it up on bookmooch.com, so really no harm no foul there.

Additionally, Ashley Judd was in the movie, and I have a very deep-seated and personal dislike for her as both an actress and a person.

So, in reading the first one (which i believe is $4.95 on Kindle, so I may have to break my self-imposed spending embargo and get it) when they started to explain The Promise (which I will absolutely not repeat here, but will mention that I have shamelessly used it.), I had to put the book down. It was a long bad weekend anyway, and my fiancee and I had decided that getting married to each other was a very bad idea at the end of a very long very bad fight (he started it), and you know how when you're that upset and that depressed and thinking you're going to die alone in a welfare hospital, some things just hit you as screamingly funny, and you laugh until there's no sound anymore? Yeah. It was like that.

I'm thinking the Ya-Ya books fall more into line with something like "The Secret Life of Bees", or "Welcome to the world, Baby Girl!". Which is not bad, it's just different.

Also, there are not nearly as many recipies involved in the Ya Ya books. I have personally bought 4 copies of the "Big Ass Cookbook and Financial Planner", b/c they keep growing legs and walking away with friends.

~robin


----------



## Guest

I may have to give Sweet Potato Queens a try. I have been a bit leery after seeing them on TV years ago. I think it was Today Show. They are a bit over the top.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> They are a bit over the top.


You must have mistaken them for someone else. They are WAY over the top.



Additionally, the books are (to me) very inconsistent. I found the second and fourth ones to be terrible. Like they were a strain to write. But the first one I thought was very original and very funny, and the third one was the cookbook (among other things) and I am trying to locate a hardback copy to keep in the kitchen. We actually use several of the recipes from that one for family meals (Miss Lexie's pineapple death casserole: yum.), and when I actually had to take food to a funeral (which is a big theme for them), I used a couple of those recipies. One of the ladies at church said that, indeed, the food did nearly make up for the death in the church family. At the time, she was eating cold kitchen sink mashed potatoes out of a casserole dish with a serving spoon.

Okay, that probably doesn't make sense to anyone but me: I'm single, and frequently mention that I use my oven to store sweaters, so everyone gets fairly nervous when the time comes that I actually have to make food that they're going to have to eat. So I made the potatoes the night before and put them in the fridge, and Miss Jan said she'd try them to make sure they weren't toxic. I guess they were okay, since she kept the casserole dish with her and ate potatoes all the way over to where we had to drop off the food. I asked later, they didn't actually make it to the wake. I included the recipe in our church cookbook, and noticed a note after it was published that they were just as good cold. So there you go.

~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LR, I read one book and although I found it humorous I found it to be derogatory toward women in some of the sexual content. They are about a group of women from MS. One was enough for me. We are all different though and I'm sure some books I like others don't.  

Linda


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> We are all different though and I'm sure some books I like others don't.


True that. In just this page, for example, I would know that a Ya-Yas club is not for me (see previous post re: Ashley Judd. You wouldn't think a person who is so tiny could be so unpleasant.), but I think an SPQ club would be a hoot. And Linda, you are completely correct, some of the references are fairly rude and derogatory, and some things I can't believe they wrote at all. Their mamas are going to have to change churches now. So you might not enjoy an SPQ club as much as I might.  (My mother is constantly telling me that she's going to have to change churches. I think she may be all talk.)

Honestly, I have to travel to Mississippi a lot, and I can't believe there is any part of it that's so interesting. But then, I tend to have to travel to remote locations.

As Queen Latifah once said, and I believe it applies here too: "Life's not fair. That's why bras come in different sizes." Except that we're not discussing "fair" or not so much as "broadly applicable" or not.

does anyone remember what my point was?

~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Robin you crack me up, you are funny as h***!   Don't want Betsy putting on one of those funny moderator hats and giving me a yellow flag. 

Linda


----------



## robin.goodfellow

She has FLAGS?!?!?!?!


OMG.  I have to hunt up the YouTube of Eddie Izzard talking about flags when I get home tonight and put it here.  I mean, I knew about the hats, but flags?  Oh, the possibilities are endless.  We should totally try for a hostile takeover of the sony ereader board!


----------



## Leslie

And cards, too.

I am not quite sure where she got this collection of hats, cards, and flags. Heck, I'm a global moderator and all I have are Hugh Jackman pics and screenshots from my Kindle!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> And cards, too.
> 
> I am not quite sure where she got this collection of hats, cards, and flags. Heck, I'm a global moderator and all I have are Hugh Jackman pics and screenshots from my Kindle!
> 
> L


Hugh Jackman works for me Leslie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> And cards, too.
> 
> I am not quite sure where she got this collection of hats, cards, and flags. Heck, I'm a global moderator and all I have are Hugh Jackman pics and screenshots from my Kindle!
> 
> L


I think the cards and flags are the same thing. No need to throw one here, but I'll put on one of my hats.... (and the Hugh Jackman pics work for me, too)










Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the cards and flags are the same thing. No need to throw one here, but I'll put on one of my hats.... (and the Hugh Jackman pics work for me, too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


My, Betsy, you've changed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> My, Betsy, you've changed.


Taken at my other job...

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Robin, it doesn't matter if you have a point. You keep posting and I'll keep reading and laughing. lol

And I'll take Hugh Jackman over flags and cards and hats any day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> And I'll take Hugh Jackman over flags and cards and hats any day!


Hey, I'm sensitive you know!



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the cards and flags are the same thing. No need to throw one here, but I'll put on one of my hats.... (and the Hugh Jackman pics work for me, too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


This woman looks like she grabbed the lampshade off the Leg Lamp over on the Christmas Story thread...LOL

Sorry Betsy, I'll get back on topic...I'd love to read that Jean Shepherd book, *In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash * on my Kindle and it would probably be a good Book Club book too, but alas.... (for those who don't know, that was the book that had the Christmas Story stories in it. The author is the narrator in the movie.).

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, beyond the "woman in a strange hat" fashion phenomenon - I really need to get me one of those hats!! - I thought I'd engage in a small bit of shameless self-promotion by inserting a copy of the latest reader review for In Her Name







on Amazon:



> (5 Stars) *Can I have more please...*, December 2, 2008
> By Doris J. Flaiz "GreatDane" (Prosper, TX USA)
> 
> I absolutely loved this book...
> 
> I wasn't sure to begin with as war, alien or si-fi are usually not the type of book I would pick up, but it didn't take long before this book had it's grip on me and it was hard to put it down...
> 
> What I liked the most was the many and sometimes totally unexpected twists and turns, the book had a way of making you do a complete 380 in your thinking...
> 
> A war story mixed with love and friendships that will last forever... the unexpected bonds that are formed, and of course the heartache... it's got it all...
> 
> Only bad part was that it ended... I want more
> 
> Thank you Mike Hicks for a wonderful book.


Now, by way of "full disclosure," Doris is a friend we made on the Beachbody forums, and she bought the book on recommendation of one of the other folks there who'd read it (a fellow named Paul - his review and two others - all five stars - are on Mobipocket). But no, I didn't pay anybody for reviews! Ha! 

Anyway, the real point of this beyond some modest horn-tooting is that folks who don't normally read sci-fi or fantasy sorts of things seem to enjoy _In Her Name_, as it's definitely not a mainstream/typical sci-fi (or fantasy, for that matter) novel. So for those who are thinking about the book club or are just contemplating things to read, but wouldn't normally dive into a "sci-fi" type of story, I encourage you to snag the sample and check it out. How can you go wrong? It's free!

Okay, hopefully Betsy won't smack me for being *too* shameless (even if she did, if I had one of those awesome hats I wouldn't even feel it!)... 

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shameless is good.  I think I will get a sample even though I'm going to read it when we have this in Book Klub.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mike, I'm going to give you this hat:









And shameless self-promotion is allowed for one of our BookKlubs...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> Mike, I'm going to give you this hat...


Awesome! Now Jan won't be as embarrassed as when I wander around the house with a pair of underwear...on my head. I guess that's not "shameless," just "shameful." 

Gertie - hope you enjoy the sample! Just keep in mind that the *really* good stuff doesn't start until the chapter after the sample ends. So if you do enjoy the sample chapters, you're gonna be stuck with a cliffhanger...LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Awesome! Now Jan won't be as embarrassed as when I wander around the house with a pair of underwear...on my head. I guess that's not "shameless," just "shameful."


As long as you don't do it while wearing a kilt. That would be sacrilegious.



> Gertie - hope you enjoy the sample! Just keep in mind that the *really* good stuff doesn't start until the chapter after the sample ends. So if you do enjoy the sample chapters, you're gonna be stuck with a cliffhanger...LOL!


Thanks. I was going to read the sample as my relax-before-sleeping read, but now I guess I can't. No relaxing with a cliffhanger.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Ugh! So not only am I embarrassed in the privacy of our own home, now he's gone and told people about his strange tendency, so I have to be embarrassed here, too!  

You can certainly tell Mike is a man comfortable with his manhood...or sillyness...or lack of embarrassment....hmm...something like that. 

And Betsy, if you're sensitive, you might want to keep that hat. It looks like it would be good protection from all kinds of things! lol


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh Gertie! What a picture that forms in the mind! Ugh! Sacriligeous indeed!


----------



## ScottBooks

FearNot said:


> Are male lurkers allowed?


I could reread _Outlander_, it's been at least ten years since I put down _Voyager_. (It was either getting silly or twee, can't remember which.)

I did enjoy the first book. As long as you're allowing the occasional male comment , I'll be happy to participate.

(Robin knows that I'm not gonna reread _Dead Until Dark_. Ever.)


----------



## Angela

I am looking forward to reading _In Her Name_. Any idea when it will be a book club selection?


----------



## ScottBooks

Angela said:


> I am looking forward to reading _In Her Name_. Any idea when it will be a book club selection?


Mike is going to watch and learn during January and then throw himself to the wolves in February.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> I am looking forward to reading _In Her Name_. Any idea when it will be a book club selection?


As Scott said, it is going to be our first in what we hope will be a series of book clubs led by the author, starting Feb 1st. Be nice to Mike we don't want to scare him off.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> I could reread _Outlander_, it's been at least ten years since I put down _Voyager_. (It was either getting silly or twee, can't remember which.)


There were some good moments in Voyager, but nothing has come near Outlander.



> I did enjoy the first book. As long as you're allowing the occasional male comment , I'll be happy to participate.


Considering Jamie is a guy, I'm sure he'd appreciate a little testosterone thrown in now and then ... or even a lot.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Not to worry, Mike doesn't scare easily.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScrappingForever said:


> Not to worry, Mike doesn't scare easily.


People who wander around with underwear on their head are known to be fearless.


----------



## ScrappingForever

LOL Gertie! So very true!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Thank you for the infomation about buying from this site.  Not really sure how that all works, if someone benefits from a purchase, I am all for it.
Just bought Outlander through this site... looking forward to the book club.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Thank you for the infomation about buying from this site. Not really sure how that all works, if someone benefits from a purchase, I am all for it.
> Just bought Outlander through this site... looking forward to the book club.


Welcome to the Klub. Outlander is just the beginning.


----------



## chynared21

*I have a question or a suggestion and I don't know if it's already been mentioned...being that this thread is 17 pages long already ;-p

What are the plans for breaking down the reading? I know that the size of the book will determine the number of chapters to be read in a given week in order to fit within the 6-8 week time frame. What I'm wondering is for those who are not hard core book clubbers like myself and may only want to join in here and there as time permits, etc....will there be a new thread for said chapters? Of course there would be a spoiler warning and title...how about including the date along with said chapters as a title heading?

Just a suggestion if it wasn't already made *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chynared21 said:


> *I have a question or a suggestion and I don't know if it's already been mentioned...being that this thread is 17 pages long already ;-p
> 
> What are the plans for breaking down the reading? I know that the size of the book will determine the number of chapters to be read in a given week in order to fit within the 6-8 week time frame. What I'm wondering is for those who are not hard core book clubbers like myself and may only want to join in here and there as time permits, etc....will there be a new thread for said chapters? Of course there would be a spoiler warning and title...how about including the date along with said chapters as a title heading?
> 
> Just a suggestion if it wasn't already made *


I was thinking about that myself. We're going to read and discuss five chapters of Outlander each week. With the number of people in the Klub, it's going to make for a very long thread.

*Betsy*, what do you think of starting a new thread every other week? Or we can wait to see how it goes after the first couple of weeks and make a decision then. Let me know what you think.


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> I was thinking about that myself. We're going to read and discuss five chapters of Outlander each week. With the number of people in the Klub, it's going to make for a very long thread.
> 
> *Betsy*, what do you think of starting a new thread every other week? Or we can wait to see how it goes after the first couple of weeks and make a decision then. Let me know what you think.


*The reason why I asked is that I think long threads will turn some people away, especially those with limited time to spend on the boards. Also, those who start late can easily catch up with the discussion even if they can no longer discuss the chapters that they missed. I know it'll make the Book Corner a bit unruly but it should make it easier for some to keep up with.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chynared21 said:


> *I have a question or a suggestion and I don't know if it's already been mentioned...being that this thread is 17 pages long already ;-p
> 
> What are the plans for breaking down the reading? I know that the size of the book will determine the number of chapters to be read in a given week in order to fit within the 6-8 week time frame. What I'm wondering is for those who are not hard core book clubbers like myself and may only want to join in here and there as time permits, etc....will there be a new thread for said chapters? Of course there would be a spoiler warning and title...how about including the date along with said chapters as a title heading?
> 
> Just a suggestion if it wasn't already made *


I was just getting ready to respond myself. It's a good question, but I'm not sure what the answer is. I do address people getting behind in the guidelines, and ask that they catch up with the reading and then join in again; also that the thread will not ever really close so people can ask questions at the end pertaining to earlier parts of the book. The whole Book Club thing may be a good reason to have a subforum in the Book Corner, which I think is possible. If we try to have thread for each week and then several book clubs, that's a lot of topics sprinkled in amongst the other threads... But it might not be too bad.

Anyone else have thoughts?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I think a sub-forum is the best and easiest solution.  Harvey (or possibly Leslie, depending on her Admin level) can set one up in a snap.


----------



## luvmy4brats

^^ What he said.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> As long as you don't do it while wearing a kilt. That would be sacrilegious.
> 
> Thanks. I was going to read the sample as my relax-before-sleeping read, but now I guess I can't. No relaxing with a cliffhanger.


//just catching up - finally!//

I see nothing wrong with wearing underwear on the head *and* a kilt (although not on the head, too - that would be a bit cumbersome and leave everything else a tad drafty), as long as everything is plaid! 

And you may as well read the sample, anyway: _In Her Name_ has a number of built-in cliff-hangers, so you may as well get used to it now! LOL!

On "organizing" the book club...I would suggest that we set up a new sub-forum under The Book Corner dedicated to the Book Club (or just have a top-level forum for it). Then under that could be a sub-forum for each book selection, with a thread for each reading "segment" (whichever chapters are to be read) that would be stickied (and any other threads people start below that). That way folks who just want to pop in and out can find things more easily, and it'll also be packaged well for folks who want to check out the discussions later on, even after the session for a given book is completed, rather than having it buried somewhere in a set of old threads... 

Mike


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> People who wander around with underwear on their head are known to be fearless.


Fearless! Yeah, that's me! Where's that rubber chicken...


----------



## Marci

kreelanwarrior said:


> On "organizing" the book club...I would suggest that we set up a new sub-forum under The Book Corner dedicated to the Book Club (or just have a top-level forum for it). Then under that could be a sub-forum for each book selection, with a thread for each reading "segment" (whichever chapters are to be read) that would be stickied (and any other threads people start below that). That way folks who just want to pop in and out can find things more easily, and it'll also be packaged well for folks who want to check out the discussions later on, even after the session for a given book is completed, rather than having it buried somewhere in a set of old threads...
> 
> Mike


I like & support Mike's idea, for what it's worth 

Marci


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm anxiously awaiting our book clubs to start. I have Outlander on my first page and keep bumping her back up. I also have a sample of Dead until Dark thats wating and getting bumped. And  today I downloaded a sample of In Her Name

I'm very tempted to start Outlander, or at least listen to it, but then  I'll get caught up and have the whole thing ready before we even get started.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lots of free and Bargain books in the Bargain books thread!  Grab one and start reading while you wait!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

a word to the wise, perhaps, as our Book Clubs get going?

from the New York Times:

December 7, 2008
*Fought Over Any Good Books Lately?*
By JOANNE KAUFMAN

JOCELYN BOWIE was thrilled by the invitation to join a book group. She had just returned to her hometown, Bloomington, Ind., to take an administration job at Indiana University, and thought she had won a ticket to a top echelon. "I was hoping to network with all these women in upper-level jobs at I.U., then I found they were in the book group," she said. "I thought, 'Great! They'll see how wonderful I am, and we'll have these great conversations about books.' "

Ms. Bowie cannot pinpoint the precise moment when disillusion replaced delight. Maybe it was the evening she tried to persuade everyone to look beyond Oprah Winfrey's picks, "and they all said 'What's wrong with Oprah?' " she said.

Or perhaps it was the meeting when she lobbied for literary classics like "Emma" and the rest of the group was abuzz about "The Secret Life of Bees," a pop-lit best seller.

The last straw came when the group picked "The Da Vinci Code" and someone suggested the discussion would be enriched by delving into the author's source material. "It was bad enough that they wanted to read 'Da Vinci Code' in the first place," Ms. Bowie said, "but then they wanted to talk about it." She quit shortly after, making up a polite excuse: "I told the organizer, 'You're reading fiction, and I'm reading history right now.' "

Yes, it's a nice, high-minded idea to join a book group, a way to make friends and read books that might otherwise sit untouched. But what happens when you wind up hating all the literary selections - or the other members? Breaking up isn't so hard to do when it means freedom from inane critical commentary, political maneuvering, hurt feelings, bad chick lit and even worse chardonnay.

"Who knew a book group could be such a soap opera?" said Barb Burg, senior vice president at Bantam Dell, which publishes many titles adopted by book groups. "You'd think it would just be about the book. But wherever I go, people want to talk to me about the infighting and the politics."

One member may push for John Updike, while everyone else is set on John Grisham. One person wants to have a glass of wine and talk about the book, while everyone else wants to get drunk and talk about their spouses. "There are all these power struggles about what book gets chosen," Ms. Burg said. Then come the complaints: "It's too long, it's too short, it's not literary enough, it's too literary ... "

The literary societies of the 19th century seemed content to leave the drama to authors and poets, whom they discussed with great seriousness of purpose. Some book groups evolved from sewing circles, which "gave women a chance to exercise their intellect and have a social gathering," said Rachel W. Jacobsohn, author of "The Reading Group Handbook," which gives a history of the format plus dos and don'ts for modern hosts.

Today there are perhaps four million to five million book groups in the United States, and the number is thought to be rising, said Ann Kent, the founder of Book Group Expo, an annual gathering of readers and authors.

"I firmly believe there was an uptick in the number of book groups after 9/11, and I'm expecting another increase in these difficult economic times," she said. "We're looking to stay connected and to have a form of entertainment that's affordable, and book groups are an easy avenue for that."

Most groups are all-female, but there are plenty of all-male and coed ones. Lately there have emerged plenty of online-only book groups too, though - given the difficulty of flinging a drink in the face of a member who suggests reading Trollope - those are clearly a different animal.

And more clubs means more acrimony. Sometimes there is a rambler in the group, whose opinion far outlasts the natural interest of others, or a pedant, who never met a literary reference she did not yearn to sling. The most common cause of dissatisfaction and departures?

"It's because there's an ayatollah," said Esther Bushell, a professional book-group facilitator who leads a dozen suburban New York groups and charges $250 to $300 a member annually for her services. "This person expects to choose all the books and to take over all the discussions. And when I come on board, the ayatollah is threatened and doesn't say anything." Like other facilitators, she is hired for the express purpose of bringing long-winded types in line.

For Doreen Orion, a psychiatrist in Boulder, Colo., the spoiler in her book group was a drama queen who turned every meeting into her own personal therapy session. Dr. Orion was used to such people in her practice, but in her personal life - well, no thanks. "There were always things going on in her life with relationships, and she'd want to talk about it," she said. "There'd be some weird thing in a book and she'd relate it to her life no matter what. Everything came back to her. It was really exhausting after a while."

What attracted Susan Farewell to a book group called the IlluminaTea were guidelines that precluded such off-putting antics. No therapy talk, no chitchat and no skipping meetings. "It was very high-minded," said Ms. Farewell, a travel writer in Westport, Conn. Members took turns selecting books, "and you felt that your choice was a measure of how intelligent and sophisticated and worldly you were," she said.

The high standards extended to the refreshment table. "When it was your month to host a meeting, you would do your interpretation of a tea, and the teas got very competitive," Ms. Farewell said. Homemade scones and Devonshire cream were par for the course, and Ms. Farewell recalls spending the day before her hostess stint making watercress and smoked salmon sandwiches.

This started to feel oppressive. "If the standards had been more relaxed, I would have stayed in the group," she said. "But I just felt I couldn't keep getting clotted cream. I couldn't work and carry on the formality and get through the novel every month, so I just said I couldn't make the meetings anymore."

Some who leave one group find happiness in another. Dr. Orion and another woman broke from their original group and contacted another woman who had also left. "Then we secretly reconstituted as another group," Dr. Orion said. "We've been going strong for 10 years, but our experience has made us cautious about inviting new members. We've become very selective."

Nancy Atkins Peck, an artist and historian in Glen Rock, N.J., has also made a successful transition. Until the election cycle of 2004, she had loved her book group - the members read "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn," novels by Virginia Woolf "and sometimes a paperback of no importance," she said.

Then, after a presidential debate, an argument about the candidates ensued, "so it was decided that we couldn't read any political books or have any political discussions anymore," recalled Ms. Peck, who had just suggested the group read a book about the Bush White House.

"It was nixed, and I just felt that was unnatural," given that the group had successfully discussed other sensitive issues, she said. She and her husband then joined a coed group, which has worked out well. "And we read a heck of a lot of political books," she said triumphantly.

Sometimes the problem is a life-stage mismatch among group members. "I know of a group where all but one member has young children," said Susanne Pari, author of the novel "The Fortune Catcher" and the program director at Book Group Expo. "They talk for 15 minutes about the book and then launch into a discussion of poopy diapers and nap times and preschool."

Then the one member who had nothing to bring to the soiled Pampers conversation announced she did not have time for the group. For etiquette reasons, "it's very uncommon" for people to give the real reason for their disenchantment, Ms. Pari said.

Ms. Bushell, the book-group facilitator, tells of one woman who left a group "because she didn't envision herself sitting around talking about a book - she thought some business networking would take place."

Another woman decamped because she wanted to read more chick lit. "I hate to sound ponderous," Ms. Bushell said, "but I have a certain moral obligation. I don't feel I can be paid for leading a discussion about 'The Devil Wears Prada.'"

At Book Passage, a store with two branches in the San Francisco area, Kate Larson is something of a Miss Lonely Hearts for newcomers and disgruntled book group members. "I collect names, and when I get 12 or 14 I ask them to come to a meeting at the store," she said. "If it looks like they all agree about what kinds of things they want to read, they've got a book club."

Ms. Larson uses a newsletter to help people find special-interest groups - say, in science fiction or spirituality. Groups made up of total strangers seem to last longer, she said, "because the focus is truly on the book."

As for Ms. Bowie of Indiana University, she was asked to join another group but has chosen to stay unaffiliated. "My experience was a real disappointment," she said. "Now when I look at a novel in a store and it has book group questions in the back, it almost puts me off from buying it."

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/07/fashion/07clubs.html?_r=1&em=&pagewanted=print


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Very good.  I may have to add this rule to the Official Book Klub Guidelines:

"No therapy talk, no chitchat."

And Gertie--who's going to provide the tea?  I like the idea of high tea at each of the meetings...

"Lately there have emerged plenty of online-only book groups too, though — given the difficulty of flinging a drink in the face of a member who suggests reading Trollope — those are clearly a different animal."

We do have a rule, "No killing the leader with a stick." (the Robin Rule)  Drinks may be flung, however.



Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> We do have a rule, "No killing the leader with a stick." (the Robin Rule) Drinks may be flung, however.


Hey, y'all can fling all the drinks at me that you want! I guess if I drink enough, then you can beat on me with a stick, too - I wouldn't feel it at that point. 

But that business about the book groups is kinda sad - people lose sight of what's important. And that would be "fun"!

Okay, off to Epcot!

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was one other rule mentioned in Leslie's article--no talking about spouses.  But we don't want to hamper Jan & Mike's discourse in the Book Club.  

Betsy


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Article was quite entertaining.  Thanks for sharing.  Beauty of this group is two-fold.
The attraction of the individuals involved... ie: occasionally scruffy.
And the ability to simply walk away, rather than argue, throw things or hit Robin with a stick.
I don't know Robin... but, the more often I read that the more attractive that idea becomes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> And the ability to simply walk away, rather than argue, throw things or hit Robin with a stick.
> I don't know Robin... but, the more often I read that the more attractive that idea becomes.


You always want what you can't have...

But to clarify, the rule is that you can't kill ANY of the book klub leaders with a stick, not just Robin.


Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But to clarify, the rule is that you can't kill ANY of the book klub leaders with a stick, not just Robin.
> 
> 
> Betsy


So we can hit them with a stick, just not KILL them? 

J/K!! Really, I wouldn't even think of hitting someone with a stick or even flinging my precious drink in their face. OTOH, we have the option of participating or not in a particular book, I suppose that a more formal group is stuck with whatever the majority wants to read. I've never participated in a group like this, mostly through lack of kindred spirits, but I'm looking forward to at least reading along and watching everyone's discussion. I might post if I feel I have something to contribute, but I'm still a basically shy person. Although this group has been great about bringing me out of my shell!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hitting with a stick is permitted.  You've found the loophole.  We even have a Book Club somewhere here, courtesy of BJ.

But I think you're right about the clubs here, since the membership is self-selecting based on the book.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But I think you're right about the clubs here, since the membership is self-selecting based on the book.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. . . .if you don't want to be part of a club, just wait for the next one to come along. And a ton of books have been suggested of all genre's and time periods so at some point SOMETHING is going to come up that interests you. And if not, that's o.k. too. . . . .

And I think the mods will be able to curtail the off topic straying. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And Gertie--who's going to provide the tea? I like the idea of high tea at each of the meetings...


You got it! I'll include a Splenda recipe for cookies and other desserts each week.



> We do have a rule, "No killing the leader with a stick." (the Robin Rule) Drinks may be flung, however.


When flinging drinks, I have a preference for pinot grigio.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> But I think you're right about the clubs here, since the membership is self-selecting based on the book.


You're right about that. And if someone gets to a point in a book they don't want to continue for whatever reason, no excuses needed.

I think we have the best of all worlds here.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was one other rule mentioned in Leslie's article--no talking about spouses. But we don't want to hamper Jan & Mike's discourse in the Book Club.


That's the one downside to this: Jan *can* beat me with a stick! D'oh!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was one other rule mentioned in Leslie's article--no talking about spouses. But we don't want to hamper Jan & Mike's discourse in the Book Club.
> 
> Betsy


Once the club starts, I promise to keep my side of the banter to a minimum and keep on topic. After all, as Mike said, I *can* beat him with a stick! Woo-hooo! Life is good!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hitting with a stick is permitted. You've found the loophole. We even have a Book Club somewhere here, courtesy of BJ.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

So, is that a cudgel cobbled together from a photo of a stack of book spines? Ow!


----------



## Guest

kreelanwarrior said:


> So, is that a cudgel cobbled together from a photo of a stack of book spines? Ow!


It doesn't really hurt much. The pages all flutter around when I swing it and cause so much air resistance that I can't really do any damage.

RIFFLERIFFLERIFFLERIFFLERiffleriffle *thwack*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, I'm totally flexible in terms of scheduling and so on, but I was thinking of something along these lines for the _In Her Name_ Club (Klub?), so lemme know what y'all think:

1 February: First chapter set given out and any preliminary discussion/caveats (as the book has a few "gritty" bits). Then discuss each chapter set and give out the next on 8, 15, and 22 February, with the final chapter set given on 1 March and the main wrapup discussion on 8 March.

I'm not sure how many "pages" people are used to reading in these sorts of things, but the way I'm breaking things down is very roughly 140 pages (measured in 6x9 format in DT books) per week, falling on the nearest chapter break. Unfortunately, I can't go by chapter numbers (e.g., five chapters per week, or whatever), because the way things worked out, the chapters actually get a bit shorter as you move toward the end. And I didn't want to stretch it out past that unless folks want to do that.

Anyway, I'm open to suggestions! 

Oh, one last thing: I'll be uploading a new version of the book in the next couple weeks with a few minor revisions, so anybody who's already bought it can just re-download it. Will let ya know when that happens...

Rah!
Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sounds good, Mike.  I haven't downloaded it yet; just the sample.  It's on my list for after Christmas and gift cards galore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ANNOUNCEMENT!

We've got a new addition to our Book Club series "Book Clubs with Authors"!

Al Past, aka "Brassman" here on Kindleboards, has agreed to lead our 2nd Book Club with Author (need a catchier name!), beginning in early March!

Al's book is Distant Cousin. Here's a review by one of our moderators, Linda Cannon-Mott:
"I am so into Al Past's book that I have my Kindle in one hand and am typing with the other."

Here's a link to Al's book:










Woo-hoo!

Thanks to Al for agreeing to this! Let's all be really nice to Al and not scare him off!!!

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan

Gosh! I wouldn't say I'm scared off...but I'm certainly daunted. Can I say that?

It's like those election night broadcasts. Better not get too excited until the final returns start to come in!

Thank you all. What an amazing place this is.


////////Al


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Coolness! I just downloaded the sample.


----------



## Leslie

Very cool! Excellent work, Betsy. And welcome, Al, as our second "book club with author" participant.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Connecting up with the autograph thread.  How can we get virtual autographs from these authors that we know 'personally' through the board. . . . .? ? ?

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Very cool! Excellent work, Betsy. And welcome, Al, as our second "book club with author" participant.
> 
> L


Thanks to Linda too who paved the way for me asking Al!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Ann Von Hagel said:


> How can we get virtual autographs from these authors that we know 'personally' through the board. . . . .? ? ?


Ann -

For mine it would be easy: just go to your doctor and ask him to sign a sheet of paper like he'd sign off on a prescription, scan the resulting squiggles, then use it as a wallpaper item for your Kindle and tell all your friends the author of "In Her Name" signed it! LOL! 

Actually, Sondi Miller on one of the "old" Amazon threads did some sort of virtual book signing for one of the other folks on there, but I can't remember what they did...


----------



## ScrappingForever

Can't wait for this one, too! So glad you've joined us here, Al! 

Betsy, I know the author of "In Her Name" personally. I'll bet I can convince him that we need to meet for lunch and he can sign your...Kindle? A piece of paper? Maybe even a signed DTB LOL


----------



## Leslie

Sondi also wrote some sort of book on how to sign an ebook. I haven't looked at it, but here's the link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was just wondering if we could beg our authors for a picture of a signed cover that could be made into a screensaver image for those that want it...



Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just wondering if we could beg our authors for a picture of a signed cover that could be made into a screensaver image for those that want it...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That should be easy enough - and a unique number for each one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> That should be easy enough - and a unique number for each one!


Sure, Mike, if you're willing, I'm willing! LOL! I think maybe one will do!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Calling all authors.  I love to collect autographs.  Please just sign a blank check.  I promise to keep it forever.


----------



## BrassMan

Dori said:


> Calling all authors. I love to collect autographs. Please just sign a blank check. I promise to keep it forever.


No problemo. The face on the cover of Distant Cousin (that people usually miss) is of a Czech. I'll sign that!

//////Al


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BrassMan said:


> No problemo. The face on the cover of Distant Cousin (that people usually miss) is of a Czech. I'll sign that!
> 
> //////Al


ROTFL!!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

BrassMan said:


> No problemo. The face on the cover of Distant Cousin (that people usually miss) is of a Czech. I'll sign that!
> 
> //////Al


And don't forget to put your Czech in the mail! HA!


----------



## BrassMan

kreelanwarrior said:


> And don't forget to put your Czech in the mail! HA!


Too late for that! This particular Czech is femail!

Voilá:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BrassMan said:


> Too late for that! This particular Czech is femail!
> 
> Voilá:


LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Mike,

I've had a difficult time deciding which bookclub to participate in & have vacilated back and forth. As of last night my decision is final and I chose In Her Name. I think it will be cool to be in a bookclub led by the author, not to mention that the book sounds awesome.

Can't wait!
Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I've had a difficult time deciding which bookclub to participate in & have vacilated back and forth. As of last night my decision is final and I chose In Her Name. I think it will be cool to be in a bookclub led by the author, not to mention that the book sounds awesome.
> 
> Can't wait!
> Linda


Linda -

Most excellent! I'm really looking forward to this - I think it'll be a lot of fun. Just be ready to strap yourself in for an emotional roller coaster (well, if you happen to get emotional about what you read). I'm already stocking up kleenexes for Jan. 

But don't necessarily feel compelled to only do one book club - I'm going to join the Outlander one, and am planning on joining in on Al's, as well (have to check out the sample yet).

Which reminds me: I can't remember now - are the book clubs going to run sequentially one after another, or are we going to have ones going in parallel??

RAH!
Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Which reminds me: I can't remember now - are the book clubs going to run sequentially one after another, or are we going to have ones going in parallel??
> 
> RAH!
> Mike


We're doing different genres, and they are going to start a few weeks apart. I think there is going to be some overlap. Outlander is over 600 pages long and 40 chapters. Even at five chapters a week, the Klub will run eight weeks. We're starting to read on 12/29 and it looks like the final discussion will end 3/1.

Robin's Klub is starting on 2/1, with yours, Mike, set to follow after that if I'm remembering correctly. Hopefully, Al's Klub will start after Outlander is finished.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As Gertie said, we've put some gaps between starting dates, to give people a chance to at least try to do more than one club at a time.  People were very anxious to get started!  My goal is to have different genre running concurrently eventually.  There is some overlap but I'm trying to spread them out a bit.  These are the dates we had previously announced (see Book Klub Guidelines sticky post):

Outlander Dec 29, first discussion Jan 5.
Dead Until Dark, Jan 21st.
In Her Name, Feb 1st.

I'm going to put these on the calendar too.

The "Read with the Author" series (still trying to come up with a catchy title) will run sequentially; we're only going to have one author reading at a time--y'all are going to be harder to come by than books that a bunch of members want to read.

Right now, we have Outlander starting (not really sure what genre that is), the Southern Vampire series (this may eventually be Vampire Lit in general) and the Read with The Author series.  I'm going to cull through the book klub poll and pull the top ones or so and try to narrow down for the next couple that will be offered.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

gertiekindle said:


> We're doing different genres, and they are going to start a few weeks apart. I think there is going to be some overlap. Outlander is over 600 pages long and 40 chapters. Even at five chapters a week, the Klub will run eight weeks. We're starting to read on 12/29 and it looks like the final discussion will end 3/1.
> 
> Robin's Klub is starting on 2/1, with yours, Mike, set to follow after that if I'm remembering correctly. Hopefully, Al's Klub will start after Outlander is finished.


I hope Al's Klub starts after we finish Outlander


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As Gertie said, we've put some gaps between starting dates, to give people a chance to at least try to do more than one club at a time. People were very anxious to get started! My goal is to have different genre running concurrently eventually. There is some overlap but I'm trying to spread them out a bit. These are the dates we had previously announced (see Book Klub Guidelines sticky post):
> 
> Outlander Dec 29, first discussion Jan 5.
> Dead Until Dark, Jan 21st.
> In Her Name, Feb 1st.
> 
> I'm going to put these on the calendar too.
> 
> The "Read with the Author" series (still trying to come up with a catchy title) will run sequentially; we're only going to have one author reading at a time--y'all are going to be harder to come by than books that a bunch of members want to read.
> 
> Right now, we have Outlander starting (not really sure what genre that is), the Southern Vampire series (this may eventually be Vampire Lit in general) and the Read with The Author series. I'm going to cull through the book klub poll and pull the top ones or so and try to narrow down for the next couple that will be offered.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe by the time you get around to The Princess Bride folks will actually be ready to re-read it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kreelanwarrior said:


> Linda -
> 
> Most excellent! I'm really looking forward to this - I think it'll be a lot of fun. Just be ready to strap yourself in for an emotional roller coaster (well, if you happen to get emotional about what you read). I'm already stocking up kleenexes for Jan.
> 
> But don't necessarily feel compelled to only do one book club - I'm going to join the Outlander one, and am planning on joining in on Al's, as well (have to check out the sample yet).
> 
> Which reminds me: I can't remember now - are the book clubs going to run sequentially one after another, or are we going to have ones going in parallel??
> 
> RAH!
> Mike


Oh I cry at the drop of a hat, books, movies, TV, sad newspaper articles, sad songs, it doesn't take much at all. My hubby will always say, "well babe it's only a movie, it's only TV." I just want to punch him! 

Great, I can do Outlander and will do Al's in March. I have almost finished Distant Cousin, plan was to sample, but I sampled, bought and have have been reading ever since. Not to be rude but I would never have chosen your book or Al's on my own, they don't sound like my cup of tea. I am thrilled with the way my reading horizon has broadened with Kindleboards.

I have read In Her Name sample and bought the book so I am ready to go!!

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> I hope Al's Klub starts after we finish Outlander


Gertie you will need to check with Betsy but I think Al's Klub is going to be in March.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

> Gertie you will need to check with Betsy but I think Al's Klub is going to be in March.


I was planning on having the "wrapup" for In Her Name on 8 March (and however long any discussions lasted), so that's when we'd discuss the last reading segment. The book's long (680 pages in 6x9 DT format), but I'd like to keep a reasonably aggressive schedule - four weeks isn't quite enough, but it seems like eight weeks would be too long.

So: reading assignments on 1, 8, 15, 22 February, and 1 March, with final discussion/wrapup on (or during the week of) 8 March...That's my plan and I'm sticking to it (unless Betsy tells me otherwise!). 

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The "Read with the Author" series (still trying to come up with a catchy title) will run sequentially; we're only going to have one author reading at a time--y'all are going to be harder to come by than books that a bunch of members want to read.


Since we can't call it the _Beat the Author with a Stick Klub_, maybe we can call it the _Throw Hershey's Kisses at the Author Klub_. I think Mike would like that.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great, I can do Outlander and will do Al's in March.


Glad you can join us. It's going to be a busy couple of months. I'm glad I read Outlander multiple times so it'll be an easy read for me. That way I can do multiple Klubs.



Bacardi Jim said:


> Maybe by the time you get around to The Princess Bride folks will actually be ready to re-read it.


I'm ready. It will be a lot of fun to read and discuss it, rather than just reading it on my own.

This is the point in my post that I clicked the button and the whole thing froze. I'm so happy we're back on line.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> ...maybe we can call it the _Throw Hershey's Kisses at the Author Klub_. I think Mike would like that.


*BRING IT ON!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kreelanwarrior said:


> I was planning on having the "wrapup" for In Her Name on 8 March (and however long any discussions lasted), so that's when we'd discuss the last reading segment. The book's long (680 pages in 6x9 DT format), but I'd like to keep a reasonably aggressive schedule - four weeks isn't quite enough, but it seems like eight weeks would be too long.
> 
> So: reading assignments on 1, 8, 15, 22 February, and 1 March, with final discussion/wrapup on (or during the week of) 8 March...That's my plan and I'm sticking to it (unless Betsy tells me otherwise!).
> 
> Mike


Sounds good to me! Yay for the Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Since we can't call it the _Beat the Author with a Stick Klub_, maybe we can call it the _Throw Hershey's Kisses at the Author Klub_. I think Mike would like that.


Would that be the "Kiss the Author" Book Klub?


Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Would that be the "Kiss the Author" Book Klub?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh, dear. That would be terrible. Just terrible, I tell you. Really...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Would that be the "Kiss the Author" Book Klub?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think we need permission from Jan before we do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> I think we need permission from Jan before we do that.


Mike seems to be all for it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike seems to be all for it.


Hey, who am I to argue? Uh-oh, here comes Jan...


----------



## Angela

kreelanwarrior said:


> Hey, who am I to argue? Uh-oh, here comes Jan...


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The "Read with the Author" series (still trying to come up with a catchy title) will run sequentially; we're only going to have one author reading at a time--y'all are going to be harder to come by than books that a bunch of members want to read.
> 
> Betsy


How about the RiTA Klub?

Marci


----------



## Guest

For all you people who voted for a book club discussion for The Princess Bride: Guess who'd end up leading it. Think about it.

It's not to late to change your vote.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> For all you people who voted for a book club discussion for The Princess Bride: Guess who'd end up leading it. Think about it.
> 
> It's not to late to change your vote.


hhmmmm.... I may need to reconsider....


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> hhmmmm.... I may need to reconsider....


Exactly.


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, dear. That would be terrible. Just terrible, I tell you. Really...


Hey, hey, hey, now! I get busy for a day and this is the kind of shenanigans I find?!? I guess I'm going to have to join up on any other message boards you're on to make sure you're behaving yourself!



gertiekindle said:


> I think we need permission from Jan before we do that.


Thank you, Gertie, for taking care of me! Betsy! I thought you were the one who took care of me! For shame! 

I guess it's good that this is a virtual book club, eh? Rest assured that if you really feel the need to kiss this particular author, I will take care of it for you. 

(Geeze...turn my back for a minute! He's worse than the cats with the Christmas tree! Sheesh!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> For all you people who voted for a book club discussion for The Princess Bride: Guess who'd end up leading it. Think about it.
> 
> It's not to late to change your vote.


You're not going to get out of it by trying to scare us away. Tag ... you're it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScrappingForever said:


> Hey, hey, hey, now! I get busy for a day and this is the kind of shenanigans I find?!? I guess I'm going to have to join up on any other message boards you're on to make sure you're behaving yourself!
> 
> Thank you, Gertie, for taking care of me! Betsy! I thought you were the one who took care of me! For shame!
> 
> I guess it's good that this is a virtual book club, eh? Rest assured that if you really feel the need to kiss this particular author, I will take care of it for you.
> 
> (Geeze...turn my back for a minute! He's worse than the cats with the Christmas tree! Sheesh!)


"Gertie started it!" she whined. 

ROTFL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Gertie started it!" she whined.
> 
> ROTFL!
> 
> Betsy


That's okay.  Blame me.  I'm used to it.  (Love, Gertie .. the champion whiner)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Okay, inspired by the awesome "Low Expectations" t-shirt, I think I'm gonna get me one of these to wear when I hunker down at my laptop for the February In Her Name







book club:










Of course, what you don't see is the kevlar ballistic lining and the built-in beer cooler in the front...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, inspired by the awesome "Low Expectations" t-shirt, I think I'm gonna get me one of these to wear when I hunker down at my laptop for the February In Her Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> book club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you don't see is the kevlar ballistic lining and the built-in beer cooler in the front...


We're also not seeing the protective kevlar-lined headgear with two straws leading into the beer cooler.

Nice shirt. Very manly.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

gertiekindle said:


> We're also not seeing the protective kevlar-lined headgear with two straws leading into the beer cooler.


Kevlar-lined headgear is totally unnecessary - the vacuum chamber is already surrounded by concrete...



> Nice shirt. Very manly.


To go along with my "man purse" (that's where I store the straws while on the move)!!


----------



## ScrappingForever

kreelanwarrior said:


> To go along with my "man purse" (that's where I store the straws while on the move)!!


And his Kindle. And his two cell phones.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

ScrappingForever said:


> And his Kindle. And his two cell phones.


And keys, two work badges, a bunch of wadded up checks that I need to deposit, earbuds for the iPhone, and...


----------



## Angela

kreelanwarrior said:


> And keys, two work badges, a bunch of wadded up checks that I need to deposit, earbuds for the iPhone, and...


ROFLOL!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Angela said:


> ROFLOL!!!


Indeed! The sad part is, I think men must cripple themselves over the years as they carry all this sort of garbage around in their pockets, especially the wallet (which should be known as the "left cheek torture device"), which seems to get thicker every year, but has less money... 

Oh, and did I mention I'm looking forward to the book clubs to start (*on-topic* - yaay!)...


----------



## Angela

kreelanwarrior said:


> Indeed! The sad part is, I think men must cripple themselves over the years as they carry all this sort of garbage around in their pockets, especially the wallet (which should be known as the "left cheek torture device"), which seems to get thicker every year, but has less money...
> 
> Oh, and did I mention I'm looking forward to the book clubs to start (*on-topic* - yaay!)...


I know... the hubby tried for years to get to one device for phone/data/etc. and managed for a year or so. He is now back with his personal cell, the company Blackberry and a company cell for when the Blackberry doesn't work! They finally let him retire the pager and he still has 2 laptops that he carries to and from work everyday!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Angela said:


> I know... the hubby tried for years to get to one device for phone/data/etc. and managed for a year or so. He is now back with his personal cell, the company Blackberry and a company cell for when the Blackberry doesn't work! They finally let him retire the pager and he still has 2 laptops that he carries to and from work everyday!


Aaack! He needs more than a man-purse - he needs a pack mule!!


----------



## Angela

kreelanwarrior said:


> Aaack! He needs more than a man-purse - he needs a pack mule!!


He recently found a wheeled computer bag that holds both of his laptops, so that helps.


----------

